# wtf?... hochnäsig?...



## Frostbeule16 (21. April 2009)

Hey Leutz,

mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.

Was haben diese Leute ? Was veranlagt sie dazu die Grp zu leaven weil man 1 mal wiped? Finden diese Leute echt sie wären was besseres weil sie en anders buntes Pappstück auf den Schultern rumtragen als andere(Bzw eine verpixelte 3 d animierte "Figur")?

Ich denk mir ja immer , diese Leute müssen doch sowas wien Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom haben. Die müssen flamen und rumheulen und einen auf großen Macker ingame tun weil sie im RL echt nix reißen und sie kein Mensch beachtet. Im Spiel tut das auch keiner ausser sie mucken sich so auf und leaven die grp.

Oder iwie so ähnlich.

Aber ganz ehrlich , die Spacken regen mich so auf. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ich hab 15 gold repkosten weil wir 1 mal an kel gewiped sind weil ich zu doof war aus der Voidzone zu gehen aber trotzdem leave ich jetzt die grp obwohls ich verkackt habe MIMIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIII"

Ne kA was bei dene inner Birne vorgeht .... Eingebildet und hochnäsig zu sein nur wegen so ner Pixelkacke -.- 
booaa nee 

Grüße


----------



## Dagonzo (21. April 2009)

Und verratest du uns noch, was das ganze hier im Forum "Buffed-Magazin" verloren hat, oder bleibt das dein Geheimnis?


----------



## Frostbeule16 (21. April 2009)

Hey ich hab kA von Foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn das ein berechtigter in den rechten Bereich rücken würde wäre ich diesem sehr dankbar , ich hatte vorhin nicht viel Zeit und mir lag das iwie aufm Herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da las ich Meinungen , also gab ich meine Meinung ab , weiterhin das da Buffed Magazin stand, tja , würd mal sagen , überlesen ,sry , aber pls verschieben wenns möglich ist , oder auch löschen , wollts wie gesagt nur mal los werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valian (23. April 2009)

besser löschen!

Der einzige der hier meiner Meinung nach ein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom hat is der TE!

Mit DEINEM Mimimimi wirds auch nicht besser


----------



## Cybereule (23. April 2009)

Wenn du dich wegen sowas aufregst und gleich ein Thema verfasst, sag mir wo du wohnst und ich schicke die netten Leute in weiss zu dir und du bekommst ein schön gepolstertes Zimmer


----------



## Abtplouton (23. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.
> ...



absolut meine Meinung...


----------



## Anburak-G (23. April 2009)

Toll,

mein Heil-Dudu steht hat T7,5 zum Grossteil schon hintersich gelassen.

Dann bekomm ich x whisper, ob ich irgend ne Ini heile oder raid mitkomme.

Ich mach dann (immer im höfflicher Form!) klar, das ich schon id habe, mir die id für Gilde aufhebe (TW meist) oder das ich grad echt keine Lust auf Raid/Ini habe, da ich halt grad viel in Ulduar am sterben bin^^

Dann bekommt man gleich Antworten wie: Fu, Noob, was besseres? bla bla bla bla....

Ist das besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (23. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,...
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denk mir ja immer , diese Leute müssen doch sowas wien Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom haben. Die müssen flamen und rumheulen und einen auf großen Macker ingame tun weil sie im RL echt nix reißen und sie kein Mensch beachtet. Im Spiel tut das auch keiner ausser sie mucken sich so auf und leaven die grp.



Also auch wenn ich deiner Kernaussage iwie zustimmen kann, ist dieser Teil doch sehr "gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Erinnert an andere Aussagen wie z.B. "Leute mit Erfolg sind alles arbeitslose Schmarotzer" oder wie du es beschreibst, Spieler, die im RL absolut nix auf die Kette bekommen und totale Versager sind. 

Ich denke aber, dass hier unter unter großer Wut etwas verfasst wurde und somit ein wenig entschuldigt. 

Dies hat allerdings nichts damit zu tun, ob jmd tolles Equip anhat oder iwelche Quest-Items. Es ist vielmehr der Umstand, dass hier die verschiedensten Menschen aufeinandertreffen und Equip macht einen nicht zum idioten, sondern eher der Umstand, dass viele keine gesunde Erzieheung mehr genießen.

Es gibt tolle equippte Deppen, aber auch die 800 DPS Maschinen die richtige A...löcher sein können. Am Equip kannst du einen Spieler nicht beurteilen und somit alle in eine Schublade stecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (23. April 2009)

Abtplouton schrieb:


> absolut meine Meinung...



/signed

Das sind halt die Leute die im RL nichts zu sagen haben und in der virtuellen Welt der den Obermacker raushängen lassen. In dieser weise Kompensieren sie ihre Komplexe.
Gibt darüber schon so viele Threads, aber ändern wird sich leider nie was daran.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (23. April 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Das sind halt die Leute die im RL nichts zu sagen haben und in der virtuellen Welt der den Obermacker raushängen lassen. In dieser weise Kompensieren sie ihre Komplexe.
> Gibt darüber schon so viele Threads, aber ändern wird sich leider nie was daran.



Merkst du grade etwas? In deiner Anonymität des Internets lehnst du dich auch weit aus dem Fenster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (23. April 2009)

ADS ist eine schlimme Krankheit, bei der es nciht darum geht, dass man Aufmerksamkeit sucht sondern eine Konzentrationsschwäche hat ( hat einer aus meiner Klasse er muss deswegen Pillen schlucken) Also vor allem an dich TE aber auch andere geht nicht zu leicht fertig mit dem Wort : Aufmerksamkeitsdefezitsyndrom um.


----------



## geVayn (23. April 2009)

Ich bekomm immer Bauchschmerzen, wenn vom Verhalten der Spieler "Ingame" sofort Rückschlüsse auf ihr "Real-Life" gezogen wird. Und immer sind es arbeitslose HarzIV-Empfänger die zu faul zum arbeiten sind und dem Saat auf der Tasche liegen. Machst du es dir damit nicht zu einfach?
Ich wurde gestern von einem 77-Jäger angeflüstert der mir vorwarf eine schlechte Erziehung genossen zu haben. Keine Ahnung warum und wie der auf mich kam, aber das wirkt auf mich auch hochnäsig. Und der hatte nun wirklich keine T7,5-Schultern. Also vorsicht mit Verallgemeinerungen!


----------



## Ferethor (23. April 2009)

Mal im Ernst, man kann doch von einem Spieler mit wenigstens einem KLEINEN HIRN, erwarten, dass er aus der mehr als sichtbaren Voidzone rausgeht, da vergeht einem wirklich die Lust dran. Ok, aber gleich nach dem ersten Wipe, ist auch übertrieben, aber nach dem 5. würd ich vielleicht ans leaven denken.


----------



## Freakypriest (23. April 2009)

Leute aus High Gilden (Hochnäsig) = möchte die andere Seite nichts mit zu tun haben
Leute ohne EQ (noobs) = möchte die andere Seite nichts mit zu tun haben

Immer dieselbe Disskussion ohne Grundlage!

Auf beiden Seiten spielen Menschen mehr oder weniger freundlich, wobei die unfreundlichen mehr aufallen.


----------



## neo1986 (23. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.
> ...


/igno und ruh is. Wenn irgent ne ini ,dann mit leuten die ich kenn und den rest mit anderen auffuellen. wenn da einer dabei ist, der leuten die ich kenn oder mir negativ aufgefallen ist wird er wortlos aus der gruppe entfaernt. 


Sry fuer die rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sailas (23. April 2009)

äh? willst käse zum ... na merkst du was? was bitte ist an deinem post anders? mimimimimi? mach dir ingame ne vernüftige friendlist dann kannst 10er gehen mit leuten die du kennst und must dir nicht den stress der ach so überheblichen t7,5 equipted geben. ansonsten wieder ein total sinnfreie thread.


----------



## Gnorfal (23. April 2009)

> Ich bekomm immer Bauchschmerzen, wenn vom Verhalten der Spieler "Ingame" sofort Rückschlüsse auf ihr "Real-Life" gezogen werden. Und immer sind es arbeitslose HarzIV-Empfänger die zu faul zum arbeiten sind und dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen. Machst du es dir damit nicht zu einfach?


und das ist mal /signed von mir


----------



## Imira (23. April 2009)

Interessant das mal wieder alle gut equipten Leute Hartz IV Empfänger sind. Du solltest mal drüber nachdenken ob nicht eben diese Leute einfach nur effektiver Spielen und die Möglichkeiten ihres Chars besser ausnutzen als Du. Wow, ich bin auch T7,5, und Oh Wunder, ich geh sogar arbeiten. Und ja, ich rege mich auch auf wenn wir unnützer Weise zu oft wipen. Vor allem wenn es daran liegt das der Grund des Wipes bekannt ist und jeder weiß wie man ihn vermeiden kann. Die Leute mit dem Highendequip sind nun mal nen etwas anderen Standard gewöhnt. Nichts gegen Casuals, aber mich kotzen solche Mimimi-alle-die-besser-sind-als-ich-sind-doof-Beiträge echt an.


----------



## Stevesteel (23. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey ich hab kA von Foren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schreibe es bitte nächstesmal auf ein Stück Toilettenpapier, denn der Inhalt deines Posts verträgt sich besser mit der Qualität eben diesen!


----------



## Camô (23. April 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> ADS ist eine schlimme Krankheit, bei der es nciht darum geht, dass man Aufmerksamkeit sucht sondern eine Konzentrationsschwäche hat ( hat einer aus meiner Klasse er muss deswegen Pillen schlucken) Also vor allem an dich TE aber auch andere geht nicht zu leicht fertig mit dem Wort : Aufmerksamkeitsdefezitsyndrom um.


Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass solche Begriffe besonders cool klingen und im Buffedforum rumgeistern, wie RL-Krüppel, Hartz-IV-Zocker und Casualgamer. Einmal in einem sinnvollen Thread aufgeschnappt, erscheint die Nutzung dieser Wörter immer korrekt und aussagekräftig.
Deppen wie der TE freuen sich daraufhin ein Ast, gönnt ihnen die 15 Minuten Ruhm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hautbaer (23. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht unbedingt eine Neuheit, gibt´s schon immer solche Spieler!
Zu T3 Zeiten eventuell noch gerade so nachvollziehbar, aber mit WotLK-Erfolgen kann man sich weder brüsten noch behaupten man gehöre zu den Oberpros.
Noch weischgespülter und das beliebte WoW wird zum Handygame (übertrieben aber vom Kern her meine Meinung^^)


Next please


----------



## Larmina (23. April 2009)

*Räusper* MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Freakypriest (23. April 2009)

Was war es noch schön als man voller erfurcht den Hexenmeister vor sich betrachtet da er schon 2 T3 Teile hat.


----------



## Marienkaefer (23. April 2009)

Hmm ...
Soll das jetzt heißen, dass ich jetzt kein RL habe nur weil ich 1-2 in der Woche raiden gehe?

Alle in einen Topf werfen fällt vielen Leuten nicht schwer.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (23. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Hmm ...
> Soll das jetzt heißen, dass ich jetzt kein RL habe nur weil 1-2 in der Woche raiden gehe?
> 
> Alle in einen Topf werfen fällt vielen Leuten nicht schwer.



Ganz genau, Und denk 3 mal drüber nach, ob du wirklich für T8-Token würfeln möchtest....unter Umständen hat das direkt Einfluss auf dein Benehmen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (23. April 2009)

ufff...

wirklich interessant !
ich gebe zu... gut ausgerüstete leute wirken manchmal unfreundlich weil sie verschwinden...
dies hat aber ganz einfache gründe...

in instanzen die von ihnen verlassen werden ist immer eines gleich...
ob sie die ini schaffen oder nicht...
sie brauchen in dieser instanz einfach nichts!

und wozu sich mit leuten rumärgern die zu faul sind aus zonen der leere und anderes zu gehen wenn man davon nichts hat ?

besonders die von kel werden lange vorher durch einen riesigen ritualkreis (ich nenne ihn mal so) angekündigt !
JEDER ! wirklich jeder ! müsste da rauskommen können wenn er keine laggs hat...

wie ich es immer hasse wenn im ts alle schreien : spieler x ! geh da raus ! schnell !!

aber was passiert ? sie bleiben drin !! 
warum ?! warum ! frage ich euch...

meistens wollen sie noch ganz viele attacken raushauen...
max dmg halt...

bedenken dabei jedoch nicht ... ein lebender dd im ganzen kampf ist besser als einer der tot am boden liegt ...

ich sage es ständig...

WoW ist nur ein spiel !

wenn jemand keine lust hat in eine ini zu kommen ... dann hat er halt keine lust ...
da braucht ihr nicht mit sprüchen wie hochnäsig kommen...

in WoW ist man nicht dazu verpflichtet irgendwo hingehen zu müssen weil eine wildfremde person das so möchte...


----------



## Bartholomew (23. April 2009)

würfeln? dkp bieten! ^^

also was heißt hochnäsig...

ich hab auch t7,5 aber hochnäsig? ich mein, man is halt genervter von wirklichen noobs!
wenn ich mir bei nem wipe von nem dd anhören muss wie ich meine klasse zu spielen hab und derjenige absolut keine ahnung hat, dann verlass ich mit meinem t7,5 heal schami auch beim ersten wipe die gruppe, weil ich mir für sowas zu schade bin. aber des hab ich auch mit full blau gemacht, weil ich einfach keine lust habe, meine freizeit mit leuten zu verbringen die mich anmaulen, anflamen und absolut unberechtigte kritik üben (konstruktive kritik ist immer gern gesehen)
aber sowas passiert auch nur in rnd hero grps für raids -> gilde

aber ok es gibt wirklich manche hochnäsigen t7,5 leute, aber die gibts immer... auch im rl, mit solchen leuten muss man leben und klar kommen


----------



## NewMajinBoo (23. April 2009)

also mal ehrlich: ich war neulich turm hero zwecks daily. ich selbst hab naxx auch schon ein paar mal gesehn was dank gilde auch immer gut funktioniert hat, aber der turm war das große gewipe. derjenige der geflamed hat war allerdings der liebe magier der kein einziges teil aus einer der raid-instanzen hatte. was sagt uns das? genau! dass kein zusammenhang zwischen equip und verhalten besteht! 
rethink


----------



## Larmina (23. April 2009)

NewMajinBoo schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich: ich war neulich turm hero zwecks daily. ich selbst hab naxx auch schon ein paar mal gesehn was dank gilde auch immer gut funktioniert hat, aber der turm war das große gewipe. derjenige der geflamed hat war allerdings der liebe magier der kein einziges teil aus einer der raid-instanzen hatte. was sagt uns das? genau! dass kein zusammenhang zwischen equip und verhalten besteht!
> rethink


Und wie da ein Zusammenhang besteht!
Dadurch, dass der Magier alles besser weiß will ihn niemand dabei haben was negative Auswirkungen auf die Chance an Raidequip zu kommen nach sich zieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (23. April 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> ... aber nach dem 5. würd ich vielleicht ans leaven denken.



Solange du nur dran denkst und es nicht vollführst, ist noch alles in Ordnung^^


Zum TE:

Es gibt solche Menschen und andere Menschen, nur weil dir das jetzt n'paar mal
passiert ist, muss doch nicht jeder T7,5 Träger ein arroganter und hochnäsiger Menschen sein?


mfG Langmar


----------



## BlackBirdone (23. April 2009)

Hm naja stimtm schon Ulduar gewesen 2 Boss und gefragt warum wir sterben (Ignis) hm am ende rausgefunden das er manchmal bissle buggy ist, egal wir gefragt im Channel und sofort hahah noobs ect geht mal Naxx Raiden ect immer das selbe ^^
Naja als ich dann mal Maly 25  Equp gepostet habe war erstmal  Ruhe .

Mir persönlich machts nix aus 5 Mitzugehen ect und da gar 20 mal zu wipen andere mögens halt nicht das dann einige unfreundlich werden verstehe ich selbst net, ist schlielich nur Geld was man verliert aber egal ^^


Vllt liegts auch daran das man mit 5 Inis außer Ruf nixmehr machen kann.


----------



## Minorjiel (23. April 2009)

Ui, toll...ein Troll :-)

Hab so ein bißchen das Gefühl, dass der TE gerade einen Einlauf bekommen hat, weil er vielleicht im Recount ganz unten war oder im Boss-Kampgf ausversehen auf die falschen Tasten gedrückt hat. Witzigerweise schimpfen immer alle hier im Forum über die doofen T7,5 Träger....probiers mal mit der SuFu :-)

Aber mal ehrlich: Ist es nicht Sinn des Raids, sein Equip zu verbessern? Anscheinend verwechseln viele von Euch so eine Sache, die sich "Ehrgeiz" nennt mit "Arroganz". Ich mag ja nicht bestreiten, dass der eine oder andere Spieler wirklich auf einem hohen Ross sitzt, aber ich behaupte mal einfach, dass der größere Teil wirklich "gewinnen" will und daher mal den einen oder anderen Kommentar ablässt, wenn es mal nicht so läuft wie es soll. Und wenn's dann noch an der Duseligkeit (und nicht an Unwissenheit) von einem oderer meheren Spielern liegt, dann sollte man vielleicht mal die Kritik einstecken, daran arbeiten und nicht gleich einen Thread auf buffed.de eröffnen.


----------



## Namir (23. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Ich denk mir ja immer , diese Leute müssen doch sowas wien Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom haben. Die müssen flamen und rumheulen und einen auf großen Macker ingame tun weil sie im RL echt nix reißen und sie kein Mensch beachtet. Im Spiel tut das auch keiner ausser sie mucken sich so auf und leaven die grp.



also, du sagst hier ganz offen, dass du leute mit einem angeborenen gebrechen nicht magst und nicht beachtest ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich find's auch nicht lustig, wenn man nach 1-2 trys einfach verschwindet. aber was du sagst finde ich mindestens so daneben.


----------



## Namir (23. April 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich: Ist es nicht Sinn des Raids, sein Equip zu verbessern? Anscheinend verwechseln viele von Euch so eine Sache, die sich "Ehrgeiz" nennt mit "Arroganz".




wer nach 2 try abhaut und den boss deshalb nicht legt verbessert sein equip überhaupt nicht. der will bloss keine reppkosten holen.


----------



## Ghoreon (23. April 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Das sind halt die Leute die im RL nichts zu sagen haben und in der virtuellen Welt der den Obermacker raushängen lassen. In dieser weise Kompensieren sie ihre Komplexe.
> Gibt darüber schon so viele Threads, aber ändern wird sich leider nie was daran.



Ist schon geil, wie viele Hobbypsychologen rumlaufen, die, sobald das Verhalten eines anderen ihnen ingame nicht passt, gleich schlussfolgern, er sei arbeitslos, habe Komplexe, irgendwelche neurologischen Störungen, Hormonungleichgewichte oder sonstwas^^

Vielleicht hat einfach jemand keine Lust, 20 mal zu whipen? Nach dem erste wipe die Grp zu verlassen ist übertrieben, ja, aber irgendwann hörts mal auf. Und wenn ich aus ner Voidzone gehen kann können andere das auch. Wieso bin ich deshalb hochnäsig? Weil ich ihnen ein Mindestmaß an Koordinationsfähigkeit zutraue? Naja...


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. April 2009)

T7/7,5 ist und war noch nie etwas wert. Wer Zeit hatte, der ist auch an jenes herangekommen. Erst jetzt mit Ulduar besteht die Chance, dass Equip wieder etwas über den Spieler aussagen kann - fragt sich nur was.


----------



## Minorjiel (23. April 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> wer nach 2 try abhaut und den boss deshalb nicht legt verbessert sein equip überhaupt nicht. der will bloss keine reppkosten holen.



Naja, soweit pflichte ich Dir bei. Aber wer nach dem dritten, vierten, fünften Wipe geht, weil er absolut keine Chance auf Erfolg sieht...den kann ich absolut verstehen. Weil kostet Zeit und Gold für nix. Leider legen das einige Mitspieler anders aus...wie gesagt, behaupte nicht, dass das die Regel, aber handelt sich hierbei auch nicht um eine Seltenheit.


----------



## Dufurius (23. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.
> ...



Käse zum whine? Glaub mir ich leave auch, samt meinem tollen t7.5, wenn ich mit so lamern wie dir in einer grp bin. 
I dare say learn to play!


----------



## Reecon (23. April 2009)

An den TA:

Hast vllt. mal daran gedacht, das die Spieler die so nen Hals bekommen, wenn man wipet dort nicht das erste Mal dort gestorben sind?

Mich persönlich regt es auf wenn man ne Anweisung gibt, und diese nicht eingehalten wird. Ich persönlich gehe generell mit einer 
"Vielleicht Naxx Clear Gruppe" definitiv nicht mit. Bin schon oft genug gestorben dort, und vorprogrammiert gehe ich da nicht
zum Wipen hin. Equip hin oder her - für mich ist das kein Spielspass wenn Anweisungen nicht befolgt werden und die Gruppe wipt.
Gibt definitiv besser Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben.

So aus Punkt ^^


----------



## Minorjiel (23. April 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> T7/7,5 ist und war noch nie etwas wert. Wer Zeit hatte, der ist auch an jenes herangekommen. Erst jetzt mit Ulduar besteht die Chance, dass Equip wieder etwas über den Spieler aussagen kann - fragt sich nur was.



Hihi, mal ne provozierende Aussage...Du spielst mit dem Feuer, und dass in Deinem eigenen Häuschen. Harren wir mal der Dinge, die da jetzt kommen...

Mal im Ernst...ich glaube, das ist des Pudels Kern. Früher war die T-Ausrüstung noch was für ehrgeizige Recken, der "Mythos" um die tapferen Kämpfer ist geblieben, der Aufwand um an die begehrte Beute heranzukommen ist aber eher etwas (oder auch etwas mehr) gesunken.  Somit schreiben sich anscheinend viele T-Träger ein "Pro-Gamer" Image auf die Fahne. Ob dies nun so ist, dass sei dahin gestellt.

Blizzards Plan zur Eroberung der Weltherrschaft scheint aufzugehen :-P


----------



## Genickbruch (23. April 2009)

Ob epic sonst ein equip 7,5 oder egal was. Es ist ein Spiel  aber auch die "hochnäßigen" T7,5 equipten Spieler sollten nicht vergessen,  daß wir alle ind FdS BT SSC und sonst wo gewipet sind wie die Wilden und uns die Encounter erarbeiten mussten. 
Zum anderen habe ich schon bemerkt in solchen Raids, daß sehr viele der sogenannten Spieler T 7,5 zum BC Zeiten den Tempel oder FdS nicht geclaert hatten und jetzt den großen Macker raushängen.

Ich weiss von was ich schreibe weil ich die BC 25 zu BC-Zeiten geraidet habe und geclaert hab.
Es ist dann schon lächerlich wenn Illi liegt oder Kael und die vielen 80 iger T7,5 den Erfolg bekommen. Da kann man doch nur lachen und die haben sich vorher wegen der wips aufgeregt.
lol lol lol


----------



## devil-may-care (23. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.
> [...]
> Ne kA was bei dene inner Birne vorgeht .... Eingebildet und hochnäsig zu sein nur wegen so ner Pixelkacke -.-
> booaa nee



Kann's sein, dass Du auch gern T7,5 - oder noch besser gleich T8 hättest? Und einfach nur ein bisschen neidisch bist? *lacht leise*

Meine Priesterin trägt auch T7,5 - obwohl, stimmt gar nicht, die trägt Items, die besser sind. Und? Ich hab tatsächlich keine Lust mit irgendwelchen Pfosten in die 10er zu gehen, die die Taktik nicht drauf haben.

Oh ja, ich bin "hochnäsig" um Dich zu zitieren. Aber ich darf das auch.

Ich bin die, die Dir den Arsch rettet, wenn Du mal wieder der DD bist, der zu dumm ist, aus dem AoE raus zu gehen. Ich bin die, die dafür sorgt, dass es kein Wipe wird, wenn Du der Tank bist, der noch denkt Critimmunität bedeutet, dass man 490 Deff hat. Ich bin die, die Dein unzulängliches Equip ausgleicht, wenn Du als anderer Heiler meinst; "Och, in 10er kann man auch mit grünem Questequip."

Glaub mir, mein Junge, die meisten haben allen Grund "hochnäsig" zu sein. Und wenn ich dann mal keine Lust hab Reppkosten zu farmen - dann mach ich das nicht. Und dann ist mir die ID sowas von egal. - Kann ich halt nächte Woche nochmal rein. ...Ich brauch die Marken eh nur, um meinen 9ten Twink komplett mit dem Acc. Zeugs auszustatten.

*ganz böses Grinsen*

devil-may-care


----------



## Starfros (23. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.
> ...






Habe auch mit zwei Chars T7,5 an , also bin ich auch hochnäsig ?  ja nee, is klar..... komm mal runter von deiner Aggroschiene ..... denk mal drüber nach wie es zu Wipe kam.   Manchmal denk man nach dem 4 mal anders.

Oder auch .... einige wollen halt nicht wipen  wegen sau dummen fehlern .  Kann genau so gut sagen ,wer nicht aus der Zone raus geht und lieber drin stehen bleibt is derbe dmg geil, wasn dabei seine action taste nicht zu drücken,cast abzubrechen und  raus zu gehen dann wieder anfangen zu casten ..... rechne mal nach wieviel dmg dir diese max. 2-3 sec kosten ............ einen bruchteil zu dem wenn du drin stehen bleibst und stirbst egal zu welchem zeitpunkt beim Bossfight.

Die andere seite wer sich mit Randomgruppen einlässt muss damit rechnen das man wipet.


----------



## C-A-Chef (23. April 2009)

hmm naja wieso regt dich das auf ?
Dann nimmst uns T7,5er T8,5er ned mit ^^ sind zwar nicht alle gleich aber solche Leute gibts nun mal.
Hehe aber geiler post ^^ mimimi^^

Ach ja noch was, es gehen wegen Wipes in RandomRaids ja nicht nur T-Leute raus sonder auch kleine also daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (23. April 2009)

ic hsags mal so... wer t7,5 voll hat braucht unter umständen nix mehr von kel'thuzad, und geht da nur noch wegen marken/fun hin. nun sidn wipes zu progresszeiten mit der gilde normal, aber bei bossen, die man mit der gilde im schlaf legt zu wipen, weil die gruppe eben zu schlecht ist macht keinen spass...
einfach randomruns vermeiden löst solche probleme im nu =)


----------



## Nania (23. April 2009)

Ich kann den TE vollkommen verstehen - auch wenn ich selbst schon zwei T 7,5 Teile habe, die ich aber NUR erhielt, weil meine Gilde auch Leute mitnimmt, die nicht perfekt ausgerüstet sind. 

Nur leider wird es mehr und mehr Gang und Gebe, dass Rnd Leute die Gruppen verlassen, weil man einmal wipet. 
An alle, die dies tun: Ruhe und Gelassenheit sind viel wert und man schafft sich gute Freunde. Auch ein Heiler kann man versagen, ein Tank kann mal scheiße bauen, ein DD falsch pullen. 

Und - VERDAMMT - Fehler passieren, auch wenn man eine Sache schon ewig macht - auch einem Highendspieler können Fehler passieren. 
Am besten sollten solche Leute gar nicht mehr Random gehen, sondern sich in ihren Übergilden verkrümeln und nicht über diejenigen meckern, die nicht so viel "Glück" hatten, dass sie schon zwei Wochen nach dem Addon raiden gehen konnten...


Ich kann verstehen, dass, wenn man zum Spaß Naxx o.ä. macht, nicht unbedingt wipen will, weil man die Instanz eigentlich schon im Schlaf kann. Aber dann sollte man sich gar nicht erst auf Randoms einlassen, weil sie ja sowieso alles falsch machen, wenn man wipt. Das auch erfahrene Spielern immer wieder Fehler passieren können ist doch logisch - auch wenn man schon 100 mal den Boss gemacht hat. Es passiert. 

Aber leider gibt es viele Menschen, die dies nicht verstehen wollen... 

Aber hinter den Bildschirmen sitzen nun mal Menschen und keine Maschienen. Und es reißt keinem ein Bein aus, wenn man Kel eben zweimal angehen muss, oder wenn man mal an Saphiron wipt. 
Es passiert. 

Und wenn alle ein bisschen freundlicher wäre - vor allem gegenüber Randoms, die vielleicht noch nicht die Erfahrung haben wie man selbst - dann wäre es vielleicht auch einfacher. 

Ebenfalls würde es helfen, nicht zu jedem Thread "Mimimimimi"-Thread zu sagen, nur weil einem etwas nicht gefällt 

Es würde wirklich helfen....


----------



## Kighlander (23. April 2009)

Imira schrieb:


> Interessant das mal wieder alle gut equipten Leute Hartz IV Empfänger sind. Du solltest mal drüber nachdenken ob nicht eben diese Leute einfach nur effektiver Spielen und die Möglichkeiten ihres Chars besser ausnutzen als Du. Wow, ich bin auch T7,5, und Oh Wunder, ich geh sogar arbeiten. Und ja, ich rege mich auch auf wenn wir unnützer Weise zu oft wipen. Vor allem wenn es daran liegt das der Grund des Wipes bekannt ist und jeder weiß wie man ihn vermeiden kann. Die Leute mit dem Highendequip sind nun mal nen etwas anderen Standard gewöhnt. Nichts gegen Casuals, aber mich kotzen solche Mimimi-alle-die-besser-sind-als-ich-sind-doof-Beiträge echt an.




Absolutes ./sign !!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (23. April 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Ich kann den TE vollkommen verstehen - auch wenn ich selbst schon zwei T 7,5 Teile habe, die ich aber NUR erhielt, weil meine Gilde auch Leute mitnimmt, die nicht perfekt ausgerüstet sind.
> 
> Nur leider wird es mehr und mehr Gang und Gebe, dass Rnd Leute die Gruppen verlassen, weil man einmal wipet.
> An alle, die dies tun: Ruhe und Gelassenheit sind viel wert und man schafft sich gute Freunde. Auch ein Heiler kann man versagen, ein Tank kann mal scheiße bauen, ein DD falsch pullen
> ...



Darum gehts auch gar nicht. Wer sich wirklich so verhält, hat wirklich einen an der Mappe. Denn wipen gehört einfach dazu. Allerdings geht das nur zu einem gewissen Punkt. Wenn man andauernd wiped, dann vergeht einem die Laune und gerade wenn man eingentlich nicht mal mehr da sein müsste, weil man nichts mehr benötigt.

Unabhängig vom Equip kann man gute Spieler von schlechten unterscheiden. Und wenn man aufgrund von Dummheit ständig den geistheiler begrüßen muss ist der Spaß vorbei.

Und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass auf dem Server des TE´s alle T7,5 equippten Leute so handeln wie er beschrieben hat.... 1 Wipe und einer geht....das kann unmöglich der Großteil so handhaben. 
Sollte es wirklich so passiert sein, was ich mir unmöglich vorstellen kann, dann hat er einfach Pech gehabt, schwarze schafe gibt es leider überall


----------



## Panaku (23. April 2009)

Ich muss zwar sagen das ich es nich gut finde wenn man beim ersten wipe geht, aber wenn die gruppe sich sowas von blöd anstellt oder mit zu schlechtem equip meint nach naxx zu gehen und als DD gerade so eine dps von 1k zu haben dann hab ich als tank keine lust ständig zu sterben weil die gruppe es nicht schafft dem boss vorm enrage zu töten oder bei haigan selbst beim 5 try nach 2min 5 DDs im Dreck liegen.


----------



## Crystaleye (23. April 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Ich kann den TE vollkommen verstehen - auch wenn ich selbst schon zwei T 7,5 Teile habe, die ich aber NUR erhielt, weil meine Gilde auch Leute mitnimmt, die nicht perfekt ausgerüstet sind.
> 
> Nur leider wird es mehr und mehr Gang und Gebe, dass Rnd Leute die Gruppen verlassen, weil man einmal wipet.
> An alle, die dies tun: Ruhe und Gelassenheit sind viel wert und man schafft sich gute Freunde. Auch ein Heiler kann man versagen, ein Tank kann mal scheiße bauen, ein DD falsch pullen
> ...




Seit wann pullen DD's ? Sheepppull ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und du hast sogar schon 2 T 7,5 Teile, schon eine ganze Menge....

Die Leute die bei 1mal wipen leaven (Das es sogar vorkommt in naxx^^) ist nicht in Ordnung und es nervt, besonders wenn es ein TANK oder Heiler KLasse ist. Aber wenn man bei einen Boss mehrmals wipt, dann kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen.
Und an den TE wenn dein Main char. vor patch 3.1 High End equipt wäre, dann wärst du genau so!!! Es ist ein Rollenspiel! Du versetzt dich in einer Rolle in diesen falle in einen Pixelfigur, und wenn du in einer guten Raid-Gilde bist, und sehr gutes Gear hast, dann hebt sich eben ein Großteil ab. Und in den meisten Fällen, kommt  so ein Ergebnis raus. Sie sind es anders gewöhnt!!


----------



## seppix@seppix (23. April 2009)

DEr Tread iast ja mal sowas von unnütz noch nicht mal lachen kann man drüber...
Ich hätt auch keinen Bock 2 mal zu Wipen ,gerade weil ich denke das du mit ner Random Gruppe reingehst... und warum sollten die t 7,5er da auch noch reingehen ham ja schon alles


----------



## Crystaleye (23. April 2009)

Imira schrieb:


> Interessant das mal wieder alle gut equipten Leute Hartz IV Empfänger sind. Du solltest mal drüber nachdenken ob nicht eben diese Leute einfach nur effektiver Spielen und die Möglichkeiten ihres Chars besser ausnutzen als Du. Wow, ich bin auch T7,5, und Oh Wunder, ich geh sogar arbeiten. Und ja, ich rege mich auch auf wenn wir unnützer Weise zu oft wipen. Vor allem wenn es daran liegt das der Grund des Wipes bekannt ist und jeder weiß wie man ihn vermeiden kann. Die Leute mit dem Highendequip sind nun mal nen etwas anderen Standard gewöhnt. Nichts gegen Casuals, aber mich kotzen solche Mimimi-alle-die-besser-sind-als-ich-sind-doof-Beiträge echt an.



Stimm ich voll und ganz zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.



Sowas nennt man "Bobbies".

Und man sollte nicht vergessen, dass diese Leute, meist aus halbwegs erfolgreichen Gilden kommend, meistens nur ihren Part kennen und sich darauf verlassen, dass der Rest absolut glatt läuft und vollkommen damit überfordert sind, wenns mal nicht so läuft.


----------



## Scharamo (24. April 2009)

Ich gehe erst garnicht random. Das machts leichter.


----------



## Biggles-Nera'thor (24. April 2009)

Tja, irgendwann kapiert es jeder, dass es mit der sogenannten "WoW-Community" nicht weit her ist.

Tout au contraire: Ich habe nirgendwo eine solch' geballte Ansammlung von fehlgesteuerten und verhaltensauffälligen Idioten gesehen wie in diesem Spiel.

Wenn die WoW-Spieler ein repräsentativer Querschnitt der Gesellschaft wären, dann könnten wir die Erde gleich in die Luft sprengen, weil sie keine Zukunft hätte.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (24. April 2009)

Von dennen hat halt wohl niemad zu zeiten von Classic WoW geraidet.....ansonsten würde da keiner einen aufstand machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die leute die damals ohne guides geraidet haben wissen vll was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mushido (24. April 2009)

Naja ich sags mal so, es stimmt schon leider das Leute die höheres Equip besitzen sich für einige Sachen einfach zu fein sind.
Das liegt aber Hauptsächlich daran das diese Personen nunmal nicht auf den kill des Bosses oder what ever angewiesen sind.
Jemand der halt auf ein Teil vom Boss hofft geht die Sache ganz anders an, als jemand der nur aus langeweile mitgeht und es ihm keinerlei Verbesserungen bringt.
Das dort nach 4 whypes die Gruppe verlassen wird kann man von vornherein einplanen. Gibt aber auch sehr häufig Ausnahmen.

Man kann es halt nicht verallgemeinern, es liegt weder nur an Tsets noch an sonstwas, sondern einzig alleine an der Einstellung der jeweiligen Person.

Was viel mehr nervt ist die Tatsache, das wenn man nicht gleich von Anfang an ein Addon anspielt, die nennen wir es mal WoW Laufbahn knicken kannst.


Ich Spiele z.B. mit meinem Char Marenitia aufm Zirkel des Cenarius und finde zur Zeit einfach keinen Raid obwohl mein Equip auf jeden Fall für Naxx 10er dicke reichen würde.
Das liegt daran das ich nicht gleich zum Start des Addons angefangen habe meinen Char auf 80 zu ballern, sondern erst 2 - 3 Monate später wirklich gestartet habe.
Dadurch waren der Hauptteil der Raids aufm Zirkel schon sehr gut ausgestattet und da die meisten Gilden eh aus Alteingesessenen Spielern bestehen, 
gibts so gut wie keine Möglichkeiten an ein T Set zu kommen. Diese Raids brauchen keine neuen Spieler.

Dadurch gibts folgende Probleme:

1. Das bei uns viele Raids zu fein sind jemanden mit zu nehmen der halt noch kein T7 trägt, da es dort ja schon "Standart" ist.
2. Gibt es vielleicht noch Raids die Leute wie mich gerne mitnehmen, nur wie an die ran kommen wenn sie nicht öffentlich nach Mitgliedern Suchen?
3. Es jetzt schon wieder fast nur Farmruns für Naxx gibt, wo dann fürn 10er schon min T7,5 oder besser vorausgesetzt wird. Also nix mehr mit Randoms mitgehen, um vielleicht doch mal nen Teil ab zu bekommen.

Jetzt wo Ulduar spielbar ist kann ich es wohl ganz knicken jemals nen Raid zu finden. 
Da jetzt eh keiner mehr Naxx geht und ich sozusagen den Zug verpasst habe um mich mit Naxxzeug für Ulduar auszustatten.
Was wiederrum heißt 
kein Raid = kein Zeug = aufs nächste Addon warten wo alle wieder von vorne anfangen und man so wieder ne chance hat sich einzubringen.

Das ist ein Punkt der mich tausend mal mehr nervt als alles andere in WoW^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. April 2009)

Was lernen wir daraus ?

T7.5-Träger haben kein RL ... Aha ... LOL, ich hab kein RL ! Wusste ich noch garnicht ^^

Also ohne Mist, mir sind auch schon Spieler untergekommen, die dachten sie wären was besseres ...
Aber ALLE, die gutes Equip haben, so über einen Kamm zu scheeren is echt daneben ...

Da bist du als TE nun auch niveaumäßig auf der selben Schiene unterwegs wie die ganzen Epicleecher ohne RL ^^ ...

Und davon ab, ich hab zig Heros gemacht und Ruf gefarmt um rdy 4 naxx zu sein, mich dann da im 25er ordentlich equipped, dann den ganzen Restcontent ... Damit ich jezz bereit bin für Ulduar ...
Und ehrlich gesagt, ich bin mir dann nich zu fein für Burg oder Vio hero ... NEIN ! ...
Ich hab nur einfach kein Bock, zum 1523x die Ini zu machen, brauche weder Marken noch irgendwas anderes ... Schon mal daran gedacht ?


----------



## Marienkaefer (24. April 2009)

Letztes Mal hab ich mir 2 Stunden Sartharion 25er gegeben (allerdings mit dem Mage, der ist nicht so gut equippt).
Und diese Leute waren echt zu B L Ö D !!!!!!
Nach 2 Stunden musste ich off, weil mein Freund kam .. Ich hab mitn Pala fast T7,5 voll und häng trotzdem 2 Stunde in der Ini rum .. Da wären wieder bei dem Thema "einfach mal alle in einen Topf werfen". Solche leute wie du, sollten mal nachdenken was sie schreiben. Denn wenn man nach 2 Stunden noch immer nicht die Taktik versteht, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.. Ich mein, was ist daran so schwer nicht in den Tsunami reinzurennen?????? Kein Idiot hat sich um die Adds gekümmert (außer ich -.-) .. Andauernd hatte ich die Scheissaggro von den Adds und kein Mana mehr, weil ich die ganze Zeit am bomben war. 

*Und jetzt willst du mir erzählen, ich sei hochnäsig?*


----------



## Hishabye (24. April 2009)

Mein Gott, ich bin auch T7,5 voll Equip war gestern Maly10er mit leuten die teilweise nur T7 haben, sind 10x ca gewipt...
aber deswegen habe ich nicht die Gruppe geleavt...haben im TS bißchen bequatscht wodran das lag, und sehe da am Ende musste er auch den Löffel abgeben ...
Nur wegen paar mal wipen verlasse ich nicht die Gruppe. Ich gehe auch noch teilweise noch mit manchen Leuten in Naxx10er damit ich denen etwas aushelfen kann, weil die anderen sich zu fein dafür sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja sogar ich hab mitbekommen, wie manche sich toll finden und einfach wortlos die Gruppe leaven.
Man kann kann wenigsten sagen "kein Bock", damit jeder bescheid weiss.

Aber diese Quitter, sind eh meist welche die sehen "oh hier kann ich mich nicht durchmogeln, dass wird nix mehr".... und suchen sich ne andere Gruppe zum durchziehen....


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2009)

Ich find den TE urkomisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du versuchst doch selber einen auf dicke Hose zu machen,aber landest eher mit dem Gesicht im Matsch.

Bei mir ist das ADS recht stark ausgeprägt und das hat früher in der Schule für mehr als nur ein Problem gesorgt.
(ich wünsch es dir mal nen Monat lang,dann merkst du auch mal,was das überhaupt ist,Schlauberger)
Weiter..
Ich spiele einen Char mit fast nur best in slot items,wofür ich mir auch gut den A*sch aufgerissen habe und sehr viel für gespielt habe.
Rnd Raid..kommt sehr sehr selten vor und nach einem wipe zu leaven ist naja..übertrieben.
Aber wenn ich sehe,das irgendeiner (vorallem Heiler oder Tank) das immer und immer wieder passiert,dass er in einer Voidzone stehen bleibt,
dann bitte ich den Raidlead denjenigen auszutauschen,wenn das nicht passiert gehe ich.
Es ist einfach viel zu anstrengend irgendwelche Leute irgendwo durchzuschleifen,vorallem wenn diese Leute einfach nicht lernen besser zu spielen,bzw aufzuwachen.

Wir sind hier nicht bei der Wohlfahrt..


Aber um es einfach kurz zu sagen:
TE, ich find dich dämlich. :>


----------



## Sethia (24. April 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich, ich persönlich komme mit allen die mit T7,5 und besser ausgerüstet sind besser klar als mit irgendwelchen Opfern die gerade ihr erstes T-Teil bekommen haben und meinen sie wären jetzt etwas besonderes, davon gibt es meiner Meinung nach nämlich weit mehr. ^^

Letztendlich isses mir schnuppe, wie wer ausgerüstet ist... wenn derjenige nur rummault und sich benimmt wie ein Ochse fliegt er raus, da kann er T25  haben oder grünes Questequip. Auch habe ich kein Problem damit wenn derjenige die Gruppe verlässt... denn Spass hat es mit ihm dann sicher nicht wirklich gemacht.


----------



## TheGui (24. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Ganz genau, Und denk 3 mal drüber nach, ob du wirklich für T8-Token würfeln möchtest....unter Umständen hat das direkt Einfluss auf dein Benehmen.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da haben wir DKs ja glück ^^ zumindest die UH Spieler

Die werden so bald kein T8 tragen!

Komisch das so viele die diesen Thread als sinnlos empfinden genau diesen Thread pushen ^^


----------



## Trojka (24. April 2009)

Ich kanns einfahc nich nachvollzoehen warum da smann gleich na 1 wipe rumheult wegen repksoten.
Mal ganz ehrlich, wer sich denk in einem raid mitgehen zu wollen, dann soll mann sich auch daführ ein bischen einsetzten,
und nicht einen auf grosser imbaoverroxxor machen da er nun mal paar epic pixel hat.
Und die leute die gleich schrieen wegen repkosten, ich glaub die machen irgendwas falsch, ach ne moment mal.


ES IST SOOOOOOO EXTREM SCHWER IN WOTLK AN GOLD ZU KOMMEN!!!!! omfg


----------



## Thrainan (24. April 2009)

Naja irgendwann gewöhnt man sich einfach daran das der Boss, die Inni oder was auch immer ganz leicht ist. Ist das natürlichste von der Welt. 
Manchmal ist es auch einfach so, das man aufgrund seiner Erfahrung erkennt das wirklich was völlig falsch läuft. Ich habe zum Beispiel auch neulich einen Sartharion mit add raid verlassen und ich trage T7,5. 
Aber das liegt nicht daran das ich hochnässig bin, sondern weil sich manchmal die Leute einfach dumm anstellen das es weh tut. Ich spiele in keinem Profiraid, ich bin es gewohnt zu wipen. Aber was ich nicht gewohnt bin und mir auch nicht angewöhnen will ist absolute dummheit. Wenn  man 3 mal sagt geh nach links und die Leute gehen rechts, dann ist auch mal Feierabend. Wenn Spieler weder aufs TS hören, noch den Chat lesen sind sie in einer Gruppe mit mir falsch. 
Ich weis dasich nicht der Profi bin, T7 können die meisten sich erspielen. So schwer ist es nicht. Aber es ist auch wieder nicht so leicht das man sein Hirn ganz abstellen darf. Wenn ich dann einen raid verlasse und da unter 9 weiteren Mitspielern 5 Idioten waren, ich aber durch mein weggehen 4 andere, nette Spieler vor den Kopf stoße tut es mir leid. Da steckt dann keine böse absicht dahinter.


----------



## Desmondio (24. April 2009)

Sry ,

aber so wie die selbstgeouteten T 7.5 Träger hier schreiben scheint der TE doch recht zu haben. Ich habe selten soviele arrogante Antworten auf einem Haufen gesehen wie in diesem Thread.

Es ist meiner Meinung nach einfach so, dass die Leute die das entsprechende Equip was dort droppen könnte schon haben, einfach keine Lust haben un equippten zu helfen. Ich habe mir angewöhnt nur mit Leuten in Inis zu gehen die mindestens noch ein Teil aus der Ini brauchen können. Siehe da es hat noch nie jemand die Gruppe geleaved, egal wie oft wir tot waren.

Also mir können die sogenannten T7,5 T8 T120989 Träger den Buckel runterrutschen.

Mfg


----------



## Unfassbar (24. April 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, man kann doch von einem Spieler mit wenigstens einem KLEINEN HIRN, erwarten, dass er aus der mehr als sichtbaren Voidzone rausgeht



Nee, nee die sind viel zu klein, die kann man gar nicht sehn. Da sollte Schneesturm nachbessern und die mal groß und blau machen...ähm Moment...

Ich flame bei sowas zwar auch nicht im Raidchat aber im Gildenchat oder im TS mach ich mich schon über solche Leute lustig. riesengroße Voidzones oder riesengroße Flammenwände und trotzdem schafft mans nicht auszuweichen. Und wenn dann wer flamed isser gleichn RL Versager obwohl das eher auf diejenigen zutrifft die das da verpeilen. Denn wer so eine einfache aufgabe nicht hinbekommt den möcht im bei komplexen Sachen im RL nicht erleben...


----------



## Draki/Jaba (24. April 2009)

Desmondio schrieb:


> Sry ,
> 
> aber so wie die selbstgeouteten T 7.5 Träger hier schreiben scheint der TE doch recht zu haben. Ich habe selten soviele arrogante Antworten auf einem Haufen gesehen wie in diesem Thread.
> 
> ...



Klasse, wie du alle in einen Topf wirfst.

Da stellt sich doch die Frage zu welcher seite man überhaupt gehören möchte.
Ist man eher schlechter equippt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ist man ein Noob.

Bekommt man ein wenig was gebacken und bekommt dafür auch Equip, dann ist man ein arroganter Schnösel.

Tolle Perspektive  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakchan (24. April 2009)

Imira schrieb:


> Die Leute mit dem Highendequip sind nun mal nen etwas anderen Standard gewöhnt. Nichts gegen Casuals, aber mich kotzen solche Mimimi-alle-die-besser-sind-als-ich-sind-doof-Beiträge echt an.



Nur weil jemand T7,5 trägt heisst das nicht das er kein "Casual" ist, bei dem Schwierigkeitsgrad von Naxx kamen auch Random Raids fix an ihre T7,5 Sachen.
Zum TE: Schwarze Schafe gibts immer, egal mit welchen Equip und aus welcher Gilde, das hat mit lila, blau oder grün meiner Meinung nach wenig zu tun. Lustig wirds nur bei Leuten die mit super Equip 800dps fahren und nach nem Wipe den sie selbst verursacht haben über alle anderen schimpfend die Gruppe leaven, aber da hat man dann neben den repkosten wenigstens ordentlich was zu lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Finds recht schade das du mit deiner Aussage den Spielern Unrecht tust, die trotz viel besseren Equips als der restliche Raid auch dann bleiben wenn es alles andere als rund läuft, gegebenenfalls erklären und sich für die anderen freuen wenn der Boss im Dreck liegt.
Gibt es zwar selten, sollte aber mal mehr hervor gehoben als die Mimimi Plärrer, die es nicht wirklich verdient haben überhaupt nochmal erwähnt zu werden (jaja, schlechte Erinnerungen bleiben immer im Gedächtnis ich weiß^^).


----------



## Shenti07 (24. April 2009)

es ist nur mal Fakt das sehr viele ab t 7 anfangen schlechter zu spielen, halt nicht jeder. in kara war es schön zu sehen mit ne voll t6 grp rein beim 2ten Boss aufgehört weil die Leute es net geschafft haben mich in t5 / t6 als Tank am leben zu halten geschweige den genug schaden zu machen. die Woche darauf war die grp zu großen teil blau/grün ausgerüstet und siehe da kara clear in 6 Std . und siehe da der heiler in blau grün hat mich locker am leben halten können was ein t8 heiler nicht geschafft hat. und das is leider kein Einzelfall sonder Realität.


----------



## Panaku (24. April 2009)

Mushido schrieb:


> Naja ich sags mal so, es stimmt schon leider das Leute die höheres Equip besitzen sich für einige Sachen einfach zu fein sind.
> Das liegt aber Hauptsächlich daran das diese Personen nunmal nicht auf den kill des Bosses oder what ever angewiesen sind.
> Jemand der halt auf ein Teil vom Boss hofft geht die Sache ganz anders an, als jemand der nur aus langeweile mitgeht und es ihm keinerlei Verbesserungen bringt.
> Das dort nach 4 whypes die Gruppe verlassen wird kann man von vornherein einplanen. Gibt aber auch sehr häufig Ausnahmen.
> ...



Es gibt genug Gilden die für 25er Raids rekrutieren, du musst nur ausschau nach ihnen halten, ich hab erst im februar lvl 80 erreicht hatte das glück in eine gilde zu kommen die noch leute suchen, nach 2 naxx runs hatte ich schon 3 t7 teile und war bis auf 2 teile komplett epic, da ich meistens der einzige war der das zeug noch gebraucht hab.  und auf meinem server sehe ich des öfteren gilden die noch leute suchen die einfach lvl 80 sind (equip egal)

BTT: Man muss einfach ein bisschen mit den leuten reden bevor es losgeht, dann weiß man meistens ob die vorhaben nach dem ersten wipe zu gehen oder ob sie bereit sind auch mal 30g an repkosten zu opfern


----------



## Super PePe (24. April 2009)

Mein Gott wie süsz, 

jetzt spitz mal deine Ohren. Ich als T10,5 Warri - wichtig ist das Komma 5, keine Ahnung was daran so toll ist aber es kommt aufs Komma an!. Wie gesagt ich als T10,5 Warri, log mich auch aus wenn ihr t7 Roxxor in Naxx versagt. Ob das nun hochnäsig ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, aber voll scharf sein auf das T8 und in Naxx beim Morgensport umfallen. Sowas muss ich mir als t10 KOMMA 5 nicht antun. Ich geh durch Ulduar 10 mit nem Kumpel. Verstehst, ich mach alleine 1k dps nur durchs anschauen, so scharf bin ich. Und das t10,5 ist hart erleecht. Das bekommst du net mal so nebenbei. Und da die meisten noch beschäftigt sind ihr t7,5 mit Babyarthasdrachen in Dalaran unter freiem Himmel zu trocknen und jedem Dahergelaufenen ihr Equip vor die Nase zu halten, die dann völlig aufgebracht ins nächstbeste Forum rennen, um über diese Unart ein Beitrag zu verfassen, gehe ich lieber Blumen pflücken und erschrecke ein paar t6 Twinks in der Boreanischen, denn die haben noch Aufmerksamkeit verdient ...

ich liebe Blumen


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

Desmondio schrieb:


> Ich habe selten soviele arrogante Antworten auf einem Haufen gesehen wie in diesem Thread.



Das ist der wohl wahrste Satz des ganzen Threads !!!


Tut mir echt leid, ihr lieben Instant-Kicker, Gruppen-nach-ersten-Wipe-Leaver, Den-TE-persönlich-Nehmer, WoW-und-Andere-Ausdrücke-Sager, aber....

...*eure Argumente sind einfach nur arrogant !!!*

Wenn bei S3D einer nach 2 Wipes ohne Grundangabe geht, ist der nen Kandidat für die Igno.
Ich weiss echt nich wieso ihr sowas verteidigt, und auch wenn ich gegen Verallgemeinerungen bin, aber eure Antworten zeigen , dass der TE recht hat.


----------



## Jinjala (24. April 2009)

HEULSUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Alte Piense!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2009)

Es ist nicht schlimm arrogant zu sein :>

Ich hab den TE angefahren,weil er Leute beleidigt, die ADS haben *g*

Wir Raider fahren einfach eine andere Schiene und sind andere Leistungen gewohnt.
Warum solche Leute dann in Rnd Raids gehen,ist mir nicht klar.

Ich bin ein durchaus netter Spieler und helfe ab und an auch gerne,aber wenn ihr denkt,alle mit T7,5 seien Idioten,dann nehmt sie halt nicht mit? *hust


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich bin ein durchaus netter Spieler und helfe ab und an auch gerne,aber wenn ihr denkt,alle mit T7,5 seien Idioten,dann nehmt sie halt nicht mit? *hust



Gegen den netten spieler von Nebenan, egal ob t7,5 oder net, hat wohl keiner was. 

Ich stimme mit dem TE nur dahingehend nicht überein, dass ich auch sehr nette und hilfsbereite T7,5-Träger kennengelernt habe. Aber das Vergnügen hat eben nicht jeder, leider. 

Und er hat nicht alle Idioten genannt, sondern auch Beispiele gennant, wo ihn Arroganz aufgefallen ist.

Und ich sags nochmal: Ihr habt keinen Grund, sowas zu verteidigen. Jedenfalls sehe ich da kein Argument welches nicht arrogant und hochnäsig ist.


----------



## Tinnurîn (24. April 2009)

Hier haben nicht unbedingt alle verstanden was der TE hier anprangert.

Sath + Adds ok . . alle machen ihre arbeit ABER 1 bleibt in der Voidzone stehen . .  folglich 1 Wipe

Am Friedhof (zum Beispiel als Ort) fängt plötzlich ein 7,5 equipter Spieler zu meckern an und leavt die Gruppe. Soweit sind alle mitgekommen. 

Das hier haben aber offenbar nicht alle bemerkt: Der 7.5er der hier meckert und die Gruppe verlässt war der Spieler der IN der Voidzone stand und den Wipe VERURSACHT hat. 

DESHALB schimpft der TE über "hochnäsige" Spieler.  



Alle in einen Topf werfen ist nicht so klug. Und das dan ein paar auch noch Menschen mit Handicap diskrimminierendas geht dann mal gar nicht!! Gewöhnt euch bitte schnellstens eien anderen Ton im Umgang mit anderen an. 

Mir fallen da 2 wohl bekannte Phrasen ein:

- "Hochmut kommt vor dem  (wahrscheinlich tiefen) Fall"
- " Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es herraus" 

MfG
Tinnurîn


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Es ist nicht schlimm arrogant zu sein :>



Ja, ich weiss. Beleidigungen auszusprechen ist auch net schlimm. Macht beides unglaublich Spass und geht immer auf Kosten des anderen, also wtf ?


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2009)

Man kann arrogant sein und trotzdem nett?

Ich beherrsche meinen Char zu 110%,warum sollte ich nicht "stolz" drauf sein?


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich beherrsche meinen Char zu 110%,warum sollte ich nicht "stolz" drauf sein?



Auf sich stolz zu sein ist nicht arrogant.

Man ist nicht arrogant, wenn man Weltmeister wird. Man ist erst arrogant, wenn man dann der Welt weismachen will, das könne eigentlich jeder.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (24. April 2009)

Tinnurîn schrieb:


> Hier haben nicht unbedingt alle verstanden was der TE hier anprangert.
> 
> Sath + Adds ok . . alle machen ihre arbeit ABER 1 bleibt in der Voidzone stehen . .  folglich 1 Wipe
> 
> ...



Nehmen wir mal an, der Spieler, der gegangen ist, wäre kein T7,5 Spieler gewesen, sondern ein grün-blau-equippter...wie wäre die Reaktion da gewesen? Da wäre eine andere Gruppe an den Pranger gestellt worden. Böse Casuals^^

Ich möchte solche Leute auch nicht verteidigen, aber das liegt nicht an dem Equip sondern an dem jeweiligen Spieler. T-Token machen einen nicht zum A....loch. Entweder man ist es oder eben nicht. 

Und ich persönlich gehe auch neben Gildenraids gerne mal mit Rdm-Gruppen nach Naxx oder sonst wohin, auch wenn andere mich dafür belächeln. Und ich farme da Repkosten ohne Ende, aber wenn da ein Boss liegt kann ich auch zufrieden sein. Und ich gehe da auch aus keinem Raid, weils einfach nicht so klappt. In der Regel ist bei Flickwerk schon die Zerreißprobe an der viele Rdm-Gruppen scheitern. 

Und genauso sind auch viele andere Spieler, die T-irgendwas ihr eigen nennen. Es sind halt nicht alle erfolgreichen Spieler eingebildet oder arrogant und menschlich ziemlich daneben...

Und genau darum gehts hier vielen, die dem TE hier Kontra geben. Und das völlig zu Recht!


----------



## Bonsai112 (24. April 2009)

wer geht heutzutage noch saartharion3d und Naxx? ^^
Ganz ehrlich, wenn sich die Leute zu blöd anstellen, dann leav ich auch. Meistens sieht man schon auf dem Weg zu nen Boss durch den Trash was auf einen beim Bosskampf mit dieser Grp zukommt...


----------



## Scrätcher (24. April 2009)

Wir waren gestern in der Hdz4 Hero.

Wir hatten nen Heiler dabei der sagte: "Ich bin aber nicht so gut ausgerüstet!" und von wegen "wenn ihr nen besseren Heiler suchen wollt ist das auch ok..."

Ich hab ihm gesagt: "Egaaaal! Dann kompensieren wir dich halt! XD"

Gesagt getan, nicht ein wipe!

Er hat geheilt wie ein Großer und sowas ist mir persönlich wichtiger als irgend so ein dümmliches Set!

Natürlich werd ich ihn auch noch in weiteren Inis sehr gerne mitnehmen und er wird jedesmal wenn für ihn was droppt noch besser werden! Denn er hat gelernt auch aus schlechtem Equip alles rauszuholen!

Wer sich lieber nen fertigen "ImbaChar" teuer kaufen will soll das tun!" Am besten mit allen Erfolgen, dann "brauchst du ja garnichts mehr zu machen ausser dich dumm in Dalaran hinzustellen und zu protzen!"

Ich werde auch weiterhin mit Leuten spielen die aus Leidenschaft spielen und jede Herausforderung lieber selber meistern anstatt Unfähigkeit und Faulheit mit Geld zu kompensieren!


----------



## Desmondio (24. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich werde auch weiterhin mit Leuten spielen die aus Leidenschaft spielen und jede Herausforderung lieber selber meistern anstatt Unfähigkeit und Faulheit mit Geld zu kompensieren!




guter schluss satz

/vote close


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, der Spieler, der gegangen ist, wäre kein T7,5 Spieler gewesen, sondern ein grün-blau-equippter...wie wäre die Reaktion da gewesen? Da wäre eine andere Gruppe an den Pranger gestellt worden. Böse Casuals^^



Ohne jetz alle Epix-Träger in einen Topf werfen zu wollen: Bobbies findest du fast ausschliesslich bei Epix-Trägern. Und ja, da darf man mal die Frage stellen was das soll.

Klar, durchgeknallte Mimimi-Typen findest du überall, aber was die von den Bobbies unterscheidet, ist das die Bobbies schon haben was man sich noch wünscht, während sie sich benehmen wie der letzte Honk.


----------



## Tinnurîn (24. April 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Ohne jetz alle Epix-Träger in einen Topf werfen zu wollen: Bobbies findest du fast ausschliesslich bei Epix-Trägern. Und ja, da darf man mal die Frage stellen was das soll.
> 
> Klar, durchgeknallte Mimimi-Typen findest du überall, aber was die von den Bobbies unterscheidet, ist das die Bobbies schon haben was man sich noch wünscht, während sie sich benehmen wie der letzte Honk.



Drum hab ich auch nur den Text vom TE so umgeschrieben das SEIN Grund warum er sich ärgert besser erkannt wir. 

Meine persönliche Meinung steht ja 2 Zeilen drunter. Sprich nicht alle in eienn Topf werfen. Ob jemand ein Set trägt oder Full Epic ausgerüstet ist etc sagt vl etwas über sein Können im Spiel aus aber Aussehen alleien sagt nie etwas über den Charakter des Spielers der dahinter steckt aus.  

MfG 
Tinnurîn


----------



## Draki/Jaba (24. April 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Ohne jetz alle Epix-Träger in einen Topf werfen zu wollen: Bobbies findest du fast ausschliesslich bei Epix-Trägern. Und ja, da darf man mal die Frage stellen was das soll.
> 
> Klar, durchgeknallte Mimimi-Typen findest du überall, aber was die von den Bobbies unterscheidet, ist das die Bobbies schon haben was man sich noch wünscht, während sie sich benehmen wie der letzte Honk.



Ich muss dann aber mal unterstellen, dass ihr einen verdammt miesen Server erwischt haben müsst, denn das hört sich ja an als wäre das normal bei euch....mir persönlich sind solche Bekanntschaften noch nicht in breiter Masse untergekommen....


Aber hier treffen Menschen aus den verschiedensten Schichten aufeinander. Also ganz normal, dass da immer jmd aus der Reihe tanzen muss.


----------



## Dufurius (24. April 2009)

"Sadismus ON"

Ich aute mich jetzt einfach mal. 

Ja ich leave einen Raid einfach nach 1Wipe wenn es mir gerade so passt.
Nein ich gehe nicht mit irgendwelchen Leuten in eine Hero ini wenn sie nicht "meinen Anforderungen" nicht entsprechen.
Ja ich mach mein Maul auf wenn jemand bei Kel oder Sartharion die Voidzone vergimpt auch wenn es das erste mal ist.
Ja ich bin Arrogant. 

Und  das geilste an der ganzen Sache? Es gefällt mir. Und wiest ihr was? Ihr könnt rein gar nichts dagegen tun. 

Boa ai ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wie sich der kleine Teufel auf meiner linken Schulter gerade freut. Der hüpft im Dreieck wie ein Schneekönig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Sadismus Off"

Und ich will euch natürlich nicht im Dunkeln stehen lassen. 

Wieso ich einen Raid nach 1Wipe leave? Naja wenn mich jemand anschreibt ob ich mit naxx will und mich dann auch noch schamlos belügt und mir erzählt die Leute hätten alle Erfahrung und des geht alles locker vom Hocker, und ich dann feststellen muss dass die eigentlich alle keinen Plan von gar nichts haben und ich nach dem 1.Wipe an der 1.Trashgruppe schon kein Licht mehr am Ende des Tunnels sehe dann leave ich weil das tue ich weder meinen Gold ressourcen noch meinen Nerven an. 
Wieso ich nicht mit Leuten in Heros gehe die nicht "meinen Anforderungen" entsprechen? Weil ich es nicht Nötig habe ganz einfach. Lieber bleibt die id leer als das ich mich 1Stunde lang durch irgend so eine Hero wipe.  Ich weiß für manche ist das unverständlich aber bei mir darf keine Hero länger als 30 max. 45min dauern sonst knallt die Fleischpeitsche. 
Wieso ich den Raid leave wenn man an Sartharion 1mal wiped bzw. an Kel? Nun ja wenn man an Kel wiped ist die ganze Sache sowieso hinfällig weil, naja reden wir nicht drüber. und Wenn ich sehe dass z.B. in einer 10ner Gruppe für Sartharion 3Leute in der Void sterben und 4 in der Flammenwelle dann gehe ich weil die Chancen dass es in den folgenden Trys anders wird nicht gerade hoch ist. 
Arrogant? Na klar immerhin weiß ich was ich mit meinem Char drauf hab und was ich mit ihm erreicht habe und da muss ich mich echt nicht da hinstellen und mich mit Sachen rumärgern die eigentlich selbstverständlich sind. 

Und ich kann euch eins sagen. So macht WoW immernoch Spaß. Den würde ich es anders machen hätte ich schon längst aufgehört und säße jetzt wahrscheinlich in einer Nervenklinik.


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Ja ich leave einen Raid einfach nach 1Wipe wenn es mir gerade so passt.
> Nein ich gehe nicht mit irgendwelchen Leuten in eine Hero ini wenn sie nicht "meinen Anforderungen" nicht entsprechen.
> Ja ich mach mein Maul auf wenn jemand bei Kel oder Sartharion die Voidzone vergimpt auch wenn es das erste mal ist.
> Ja ich bin Arrogant.



Nee, biste noch net. Bist nur zielgerichtet, das ist auch ok, das macht keiner jemanden zum Vorwurf.

Wir reden hier von Bobbies, und die magst du genausowenig wie ich, denk ich mal.


----------



## Ghoreon (24. April 2009)

Shenti07 schrieb:


> es ist nur mal Fakt das sehr viele ab t 7 anfangen schlechter zu spielen, halt nicht jeder. in kara war es schön zu sehen mit ne voll t6 grp rein beim 2ten Boss aufgehört weil die Leute es net geschafft haben mich in t5 / t6 als Tank am leben zu halten geschweige den genug schaden zu machen. die Woche darauf war die grp zu großen teil blau/grün ausgerüstet und siehe da kara clear in 6 Std . und siehe da der heiler in blau grün hat mich locker am leben halten können was ein t8 heiler nicht geschafft hat. und das is leider kein Einzelfall sonder Realität.



Toll konstruierte Geschichte. Ich kenn's eher, dass ne T6 Gruppe Kara in ca. 2 Stunden (oder weniger?) (Pre 3.0) gecleart hat. Es ist ziemlicher Unfug zu behaupten, dass Spieler mit besserem Equip schlechter werden. Wenn das der Fall ist sind sie reif für die Igno. Aber ich befürchte hier eher einen Troll-Angriff. Von daher: Troll Dich. Im übrigen ist die Aussage "es ist nunmal Fakt" genauso gut wie "Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass..." oder "Man kann bei Google nachlesen, dass..."^^



evalux schrieb:


> Auf sich stolz zu sein ist nicht arrogant.
> 
> Man ist nicht arrogant, wenn man Weltmeister wird. Man ist erst arrogant, wenn man dann der Welt weismachen will, das könne eigentlich jeder.



Und aus ner fett leuchtenden Voidzone rauszugehenn ist das gleiche wie eine Weltmeisterschaft zu gewinnen??? lol, dann wird mir klar, wieso es in WoW so oft hakt bei den Leuten^^




			
				Scrätcher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde auch weiterhin mit Leuten spielen die aus Leidenschaft spielen und jede Herausforderung lieber selber meistern anstatt Unfähigkeit und Faulheit mit Geld zu kompensieren!



Hm, kann's vielleicht auch Leute mit gutem Equip geben, die mit Leidenschaft spielen? Nö, das sehen die meisten hier nicht. Wieso meinst Du denn jetzt auf einmal, jeder "Imba-Char" sei gekauft?? Man muss doch jetzt nicht den "Grün-blau equippten Underdog, der das absolute Maximum aus seinem Equip rausholt" hier so hochstilisieren. Unter denen gibts ein paar, die sind super, die lohnt es sich mitzunehmen. Genausoviele Vollpfosten gibts mit T7,5 und ebenso viele, die mit T7,5 so gut umgehen können, dass sie jedem Boss die Birne wegpusten. So, und nu komm mal raus aus Deiner komischen schwaz-weißen Welt und WB 2 Reality!!


----------



## geVayn (24. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> 
> Was haben diese Leute ? Was veranlagt sie dazu die Grp zu leaven weil man 1 mal wiped? Finden diese Leute echt sie wären was besseres weil sie en anders buntes Pappstück auf den Schultern rumtragen als andere(Bzw eine verpixelte 3 d animierte "Figur")?
> 
> ...






evalux schrieb:


> Ich weiss echt nich wieso ihr sowas verteidigt, und auch wenn ich gegen Verallgemeinerungen bin, aber eure Antworten zeigen , dass der TE recht hat.



Hattet Ihr was im Kaffee? Da zieht der TE über T7,5-equipte, gehandicapte Mitbürger und Harz IV-Empfänger her und du verstehst nicht dass das jemand persönlich nimmt? Meinethalben kann er sich gern ärgern wenn jemand den Schlachtzug nach einem Wipe verlässt; Bitte sehr, kann ich verstehen. Aber wenn er dann solchen geistigen Dünnschiss ins Forum hustet ist es nur normal wenn es Leute gibt die das anders sehen. 

Ich weiß echt nicht wieso du so etwas verteidigst, aber deine Antwort zeigt dass du früh um 10 noch nicht wirklich zu höheren Hirnfunktionen fähig bist. Ja, ich bin arrogant, aber mit Recht!


----------



## Minorjiel (24. April 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Das ist der wohl wahrste Satz des ganzen Threads !!!
> 
> 
> Tut mir echt leid, ihr lieben Instant-Kicker, Gruppen-nach-ersten-Wipe-Leaver, Den-TE-persönlich-Nehmer, WoW-und-Andere-Ausdrücke-Sager, aber....
> ...



Ist ja das Problem. Es gibt soooo viele Spieler, die durch Naxx ein hohes Equip-Niveau haben, da ist's mittlerweile schwer die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Setz die Leute doch auf Igno...ich bin sicher, die finden innerhalb kurzer Zeit einen anderen Random Raid. Jeder kann ja mittlerweile alles. Außerdem werden die sich bestimmt auch nicht mehr bei Dir melden, da das Eintragen in die Ignorliste auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht. 



evalux schrieb:


> Auf sich stolz zu sein ist nicht arrogant.
> 
> Man ist nicht arrogant, wenn man Weltmeister wird. Man ist erst arrogant, wenn man dann der Welt weismachen will, das könne eigentlich jeder.



Kann doch eigentlich jeder, gehört nur Arbeit, Training, Arbeit, Training, Arbeit, Training, dazu. Man ist arrogant wenn behauptet, dass man der einzige Mensch auf Erden ist, der diese Leistung jemals zu Stande bringen könnte.


----------



## Technocrat (24. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Sry fuer die rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komisch. Wieso entschuldigst Du Dich für die Rechtschreibung, statt gleich richtig zu schreiben? Da das es falsch war, hast Du ja selber gemerkt. Ist es Dir egal, wie schwer es anderen fällt, Deine Texte zu entziffern? Wie rücksischtlos und egoistisch ist das denn?


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

geVayn schrieb:


> Da zieht der TE über T7,5-equipte, gehandicapte Mitbürger und Harz IV-Empfänger her



Bist du zufällig einer oder warum behauptest du sowas ?



> Ja, ich bin arrogant, aber mit Recht!



Sicher, jeder hat das Recht auf meiner Ignoliste zu landen. Das klingt jetzt arrogant, weil du da was reininterpretierst und das persönlich nimmst, aber eigentlich isses nur ein Fakt.


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Kann doch eigentlich jeder, gehört nur Arbeit, Training, Arbeit, Training, Arbeit, Training, dazu.



Sagte der Bayern-München-Trainer über die anderen Bundesligamannschaften auf die Frage, ob denn jeder so deutscher Rekordmeister werden könne.



> Man ist arrogant wenn behauptet, dass man der einzige Mensch auf Erden ist, der diese Leistung jemals zu Stande bringen könnte.



Manchmal stimmt das aber. Und man läuft besser, wenn man das einsieht, als wenn man denjenigen dann arrogant nennt.


----------



## Sobe1 (24. April 2009)

Ich habe vor paar Wochen einer WoW Zockerin aus der Klasse erzählt, dass ich mein (bin Holy Priest) mein T 7,5 mittlerweile gedissed habe bis auf die Hose, da issn lila Zauberfaden drauf.  Gibt Teile die sind etwas besser und das in der selben inni... Sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und das haben schon einige Priester gemacht.

Sie erstmal total geschockt ect aber dann hab ihr mal paar Sachen erklärt wies beim Heiler läuft. Setbonus beim T7 und 7,5 eigentlich Müll^^   Als Einstiegsset natürlich tauglich aber wenns was besseres gibt?  Und t7 7,5 kann nun fast jeder der raiden geht bekommen. Ärger mich damals soviele DKP ausgegeben zu haben -_-

Aber DDs  verstehen sowas nicht. Sie meinte auch auf dieser wowstats seite man könne gucken wer der beste heiler im raid war, einfach nach meiste heilung gucken...  Omfg :?

Naja denke einfach, weils so einfach zu bekommen ist, meint jeder ders nicht hat ist ein wirklich schlechter spieler...


----------



## geVayn (24. April 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Bist du zufällig einer oder warum behauptest du sowas ?



Mir ist da wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen. Gegen die HarzIV-Empfänger ging es gar nicht, das kam gestern irgendwie in die Diskussion. Nur gegen Leute mit gutem Equipment, Aufmerksamkeit-Defizit-Syndrom und unbefriedigendem "Real-Life". (Ich selbst gehöre nur zu einer der drei gennannten Gruppen) Tschuldigung dafür!

Und um es noch einmal klarzustellen: Leute, die den Schlachtzug nach nur einem Wipe ohne ernstzunehmende Begründung verlassen find ich auch nicht so prickelnd. Aber daraufhin so einen Thread ins Forum zu stellen: nee, das find ich noch schlimmer.



evalux schrieb:


> Sicher, jeder hat das Recht auf meiner Ignoliste zu landen. Das klingt jetzt arrogant, weil du da was reininterpretierst und das persönlich nimmst, aber eigentlich isses nur ein Fakt.



Danke, dass du mich so weit durchschaut hast dass du weißt was ich wo reininterpretiere. Und das dann noch als "Fakt" zu präsentieren... Ich verneige mich deiner überlegenen Weisheit.


----------



## Freaking (24. April 2009)

ich freue mich, dass es leute gibt, die auch so denken wie ich xD


----------



## Trig (24. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

hab mir mal die ganzen Seiten zu Gemüte gefügt. Das ganze führt mich zu einer Schlussfolgerung:

Neid und Mißgunst in einem hohen Maße, gepaart mit viel Oberflächlichkeit in der Argumentation und ner satten Portion Beleidigungen.
(Ist das nicht unter anderem das Verhalten, welches ihr auch kritisiert? Ggf. an anderer Stelle)

Sind wir doch mal realistisch, wenn die toll ausgestatteten Leute andere durch ne Ini/einen Raid ziehen, dann machen die das der Gruppe zuliebe. Und wenn die Mitspieler nur Mist machen, dann haben sie halt die Schnautze voll und gehen. Die Situation, dass jemand nach dem First Wipe geht kenn ich persönlich nicht und finde ich übertrieben.
Meine Argumentation in solchen Fällen ist: Dann such Dir doch Leute mit Deinem Equipstand und versuch nochmals hierher zu kommen.

Und dass diese toll ausgestatteten Spieler ihre Ausrüstung nicht geschenkt bekommen haben ist ja wohl auch klar. Vom Kaufen der Chars geh ich mal nicht aus.

Die Argumentation, dass Spieler mit besserem Equip schlechter werden ist ja mehr als absurd.


----------



## Karius (24. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Ne kA was bei dene inner Birne vorgeht .... Eingebildet und hochnäsig zu sein nur wegen so ner Pixelkacke -.-
> booaa nee



Lass mich raten, du bist nicht der mit dem T7 sondern der der whiped? ^^

Naja an sich ist es ok die anderen zu fordern, fraglich ist nur warum sie dann in PUGs gehen.


----------



## Larison (24. April 2009)

Ich werde auch weiterhin mit Leuten spielen die aus Leidenschaft spielen und jede Herausforderung lieber selber meistern anstatt Unfähigkeit und Faulheit mit Geld zu kompensieren!

/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (24. April 2009)

Larison schrieb:


> Ich werde auch weiterhin mit Leuten spielen die aus Leidenschaft spielen und jede Herausforderung lieber selber meistern anstatt Unfähigkeit und Faulheit mit Geld zu kompensieren!
> 
> /sign
> 
> ...



was hat das mitm thema zutun?


----------



## Hishabye (24. April 2009)

Ghoreon schrieb:


> Toll konstruierte Geschichte. Ich kenn's eher, dass ne T6 Gruppe Kara in ca. 2 Stunden (oder weniger?) (Pre 3.0) gecleart hat. Es ist ziemlicher Unfug zu behaupten, dass Spieler mit besserem Equip schlechter werden. Wenn das der Fall ist sind sie reif für die Igno. Aber ich befürchte hier eher einen Troll-Angriff. Von daher: Troll Dich. Im übrigen ist die Aussage "es ist nunmal Fakt" genauso gut wie "Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass..." oder "Man kann bei Google nachlesen, dass..."^^



ich denke er hat recht, denn der blau/grün equipte gibt sich mühe damit er nicht aus der gruppe gekickt wird oder ausgelacht wird was er doch für ein gimp sei

er denkt noch er kann immernoch mit besserer ausrüstung besser werden und gibt vollgas

der voll equipte honk denkt sich will eh nur farm-run machen, kenn schon alles, bin so imba mit meinem equip, gäääähnnn encounter schon 1mille mal gemacht, mach ich mal brain afk und lass die anderen machen, wenn ich mal nix mache fällt ja nicht besonders auf....

und diese art von geschöpfen sind mir zu hauf unter die augen gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobius (24. April 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Das sind halt die Leute die im RL nichts zu sagen haben und in der virtuellen Welt der den Obermacker raushängen lassen. In dieser weise Kompensieren sie ihre Komplexe.
> Gibt darüber schon so viele Threads, aber ändern wird sich leider nie was daran.



Genau so ist es!


----------



## Alexrayn (24. April 2009)

blau/grün equipte sollte trotzdem erstmal heroics gehen, bevor sie sich naxx stellen.


----------



## advanced08 (24. April 2009)

> der voll equipte honk denkt sich will eh nur farm-run machen, kenn schon alles, bin so imba mit meinem equip, gäääähnnn encounter schon 1mille mal gemacht, mach ich mal brain afk und lass die anderen machen, wenn ich mal nix mache fällt ja nicht besonders auf....
> 
> und diese art von geschöpfen sind mir zu hauf unter die augen gekommen



sind aber nicht alle so...


----------



## XSlayerX (24. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass solche Begriffe besonders cool klingen und im Buffedforum rumgeistern, wie RL-Krüppel, Hartz-IV-Zocker und Casualgamer. Einmal in einem sinnvollen Thread aufgeschnappt, erscheint die Nutzung dieser Wörter immer korrekt und aussagekräftig.
> Deppen wie der TE freuen sich daraufhin ein Ast, gönnt ihnen die 15 Minuten Ruhm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol... nur mal so ich kenne einen Typen der hat die Krankheit und wenn der seine Pillen nicht nimmt dann unterbricht der ständig den Unterricht und ja so benimmt sich jemand der aufmerksamkeit sucht weil dann alle sofort sagen das er ruhig ist ihm dann scheißegal ob jemand sagt er soll dir fresse halten der macht weiter weil er Aufmerksamkeit will egal ob negativ oder positiv... und naja vielleicht ist die Krankheit anderen anders ausgeprägt und dazu das das ne Konzentrationsstörung ist das erzählt der Typ nur weil er nicht zugeben will was die Krankheit in echt bewirkt. Und bitte Leute die Ärzte denken sich nicht solche Namen aus Spaß aus sondern weil es die Krankheit beschreiben soll und nicht einfach irgendein Name sein soll oder sagt ihr zu Lungenkrebs etwa Lebensmittelvergiftung?


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

geVayn schrieb:


> Und um es noch einmal klarzustellen: Leute, die den Schlachtzug nach nur einem Wipe ohne ernstzunehmende Begründung verlassen find ich auch nicht so prickelnd. Aber daraufhin so einen Thread ins Forum zu stellen: nee, das find ich noch schlimmer.



Naja, soooviele Bobbies kenn ich auch net, das ich deswegen ein Thread aufmachen müsste, aber wenn es echt so häufig wie beim TE auftritt, versteh ich das schon, und dann versteh ich auch seinen Tonfall, obwohl er unangebracht ist.


----------



## Strikêr°us (24. April 2009)

Nachdem du dich jetzt beruhigt hast solltest du deinen eigenen thread noch einmal durchlesen und du wirst bemerken dass du selber rumheulst und die verwendetetn 'MIMIMIMIIII's eher auf dich zutreffen als auf die t7,5 leudis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralwashat (24. April 2009)

Hmmmm ich weiss net wo ich anfangen soll oder net. aber Mit A wie Anfang wäre es doch net schlecht.

Vor 4 Jahren war noch ganz alles, aber das denke ich wissen viele andere auch hier.

Und das von wegen T 7,5 Schulter mimimimi wenn sie was erreichen das lass sie doch ihren Triumph ein wenig auskosten, es kommen wieder andere sachen wo du vielleicht an erster Stelle stehen wirst.

Klar nachem erste Wipe leaven is echt heavy. Aber das leaven generell gibt es bei mir nicht.

Ich bin in einer Top Raidgilde und wir reißen au ne Menge allerdings fressen wir an Repkosten das der Acker blüht.

Jeder der in eine Raidini oder reguläre Ini geht sollte sich dessen bewusst sein das durch ein Fehler ein Wipe verursacht werden kann.

Daher das allseits beliebte Kredo meinerseits: "Wer raiden kann, kann auch reppen" ergo er muss das Gold haben.
Wie er es raushaut ist jedem das seinige, aber eins kann ich dir garantieren, werter Herr Threaderöffner auch du wirst letztendlich einer sein der wegen Repkosten "Mimimi" macht.


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

Trig schrieb:


> Und dass diese toll ausgestatteten Spieler ihre Ausrüstung nicht geschenkt bekommen haben ist ja wohl auch klar.



Ganz ehrlich: das is nich immer klar. Leider. Ohne jetz alle tollequipten über einen Kamm scheren zu wollen, aber bei manchen zweifelst du echt daran.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (24. April 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> ich denke er hat recht, denn der blau/grün equipte gibt sich mühe damit er nicht aus der gruppe gekickt wird oder ausgelacht wird was er doch für ein gimp sei
> 
> er denkt noch er kann immernoch mit besserer ausrüstung besser werden und gibt vollgas
> 
> ...



Interessante Theorie....

Gut equippt = Honk 

Darf ich fragen wie du derzeit so ausschaust? Nur um im Umkehrschluss meine Theorie zu bestätigen^^

Es ist der pure neid, der euch sowas schreiben lässt, nichts anderes und ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich traurig, dass man mal ein oder mehrere schlechte Erfahrungen macht und alle negativen Eigentschaften direkt auf alle anderen projeziert...

Jeder, der sich anstrengt und auch ein wenig was erreichen möchte ist ein Honk..sehr kleingeistig das ganze....


----------



## Dufurius (24. April 2009)

Grobius schrieb:


> Genau so ist es!




Es fällt dir anscheinend sehr leicht irgendwelchen Klischees hinterher zu jaulen und sie zu verallgemeinern! Das einzige was aus deinem Post heraussticht ist deine eigene Inkompetenz und der fast schon erdrückende Neid.


----------



## _Yo_ (24. April 2009)

Mir ist gestern der Shadowpriest geleaved weil unser Dk kurz wegen Addons ausgeloggt hat..xD

Hat natürlich vorher bescheid gesagt^^


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

Strikêr°us schrieb:


> Nachdem du dich jetzt beruhigt hast solltest du deinen eigenen thread noch einmal durchlesen und du wirst bemerken dass du selber rumheulst und die verwendetetn 'MIMIMIMIIII's eher auf dich zutreffen als auf die t7,5 leudis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab mir nochmal alles, wirklich alles, durchgelesen, und trotz Kritik am Post vom TE wird ihm eigentlich Recht gegeben. Direkt oder indirekt.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (24. April 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern der Shadowpriest geleaved weil unser Dk kurz wegen Addons ausgeloggt hat..xD
> 
> Hat natürlich vorher bescheid gesagt^^



Der Shadow war Full-T7 oder? Muss ja so sein, denke ich...gutes Equip verdirbt den Charakter eines Menschen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. April 2009)

Ghoreon schrieb:


> Hm, kann's vielleicht auch Leute mit gutem Equip geben, die mit Leidenschaft spielen? Nö, das sehen die meisten hier nicht. Wieso meinst Du denn jetzt auf einmal, jeder "Imba-Char" sei gekauft?? Man muss doch jetzt nicht den "Grün-blau equippten Underdog, der das absolute Maximum aus seinem Equip rausholt" hier so hochstilisieren. Unter denen gibts ein paar, die sind super, die lohnt es sich mitzunehmen. Genausoviele Vollpfosten gibts mit T7,5 und ebenso viele, die mit T7,5 so gut umgehen können, dass sie jedem Boss die Birne wegpusten. So, und nu komm mal raus aus Deiner komischen schwaz-weißen Welt und WB 2 Reality!!



Natürlich gibts die! Das hab ich auch mit keinem Wort bezweifelt!

Ich hab einen Vergleich gezogen zwischen:

A: Selbsthochgelevelten, schlecht Equipten Char

und

B: gekauften/powerleveling Char mit gutem Equip

Dir wird auffallen, dass ich mit keinem Ton jemand beleidigt habe, der seine Chars selber hochzieht und ausstaffiert!


----------



## Chuchulain (24. April 2009)

Ich kann eigentlich nur Hishabye zustimmen. Ein noch nicht so hoch ausgestatteter Spieler wird sich meist mehr Mühe geben weil er noch etwas zu 'gewinnen' hat. Ein Spieler der bereits seinen (ich übertreibe mal absichtlich) roxxor-full-epix Char hat wird hingegen oft ein wenig ... nun, faul erscheint mir das richtige Wort. Er hat's ja schon so oft gemacht, so oft überlebt, denkt dass er nichts falsch machen kann ... und genau dann macht er nen Fehler. Nicht dass der andere nicht auch Fehler macht, aber die Gründe für den Fehler sind ein anderer. Ein rein menschlicher. Und die Auswirkungen auf die Gruppe sind bei beiden dieselben, oft sogar ein Wipe. 
Ich bin da nicht besser. Wenn ich in Nax mit bin geb ich alles, aber wenn ich mal in ner kleineren Ini aushelfe (auch non-heros) kann es vorkommen das ich was unterschätze und dann scheiße baue.
Falls einer unbedingt über mein EQ lästern will: Hier

Außerdem ist WoW kein Spiel, sondern ein Hobby. Ein Spiel hat ein festes Ende, an dem der Gewinner ermittelt wird. WoW hat kein Ende, es geht den Spielern meist darum, am 'Ende' mit dem teuersten und schönsten Spielzeugen protzen zu können. Bezeichnet Ihr das echte Leben etwa auch als Spiel?


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

> der voll equipte honk



[QUOTE post='1669019' date='24.04.2009, 13:57']Gut equippt = Honk[/QUOTE]

Kleiner Tipp: Nur weil es gut equippte Honks gibt, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass alle gutequipten Honks sind.

Aber nimms ruhig persönlich und reg dich über Verallgemeinerungen auf, die eigentlich gar nicht da sind.


----------



## Batousaii (24. April 2009)

Schön wie hier wieder alle das Schubladendenken anfangen. Nur weil man Naxx 25er, Maly 25er und S3D fertig hat, und grösstenteils best in slot items trägt, heisst das doch noch lange nicht das dieser dann ein absoluter Vollarsch ist, der im Reallife nichts checkt und deshalb irgendwelche Komplexe mit WoW kompensieren muss. 
Es gibt genauso viele blau/grün equipte, die einen mit Noob/Arsch/egoistischer Penner etc pp beschimpfen, nur weil man keine Lust hat sich in einer Randomgruppe mit 800dps DDlern von einem Boss zum nächsten zu wipen.


----------



## Sylvius (24. April 2009)

Alexrayn schrieb:


> blau/grün equipte sollte trotzdem erstmal heroics gehen, bevor sie sich naxx stellen.



OOT: Da muss ich ganz klar sagen Heros schön und gut aber sie sind nicht notwendig für Naxx.
Ich war einmal in Nexus Hero und Bu Hero bevor ich zum ersten mal in Naxx war (ich war einer der 2 Healer) und dort haben wir, die anderen hatten auch nicht full Hero EQ - nichtmal annähernd - des beste war einer der full blue mit einem epic war, das Spinnenviertel geschafft und Flickenwerk auf 120k runtergebraucht als er dann doch wieder Enrage ging und uns umkloppte. Kurz man kann Naxx mit lvl EQ eigentlich schon tryn nur schaffen wird man es halt nicht ganz.

BTT: Solche Leute mit t7,5 die dann meinen sie wärn Gott kenn ich leider auch aber das liegt immer am Charakter des Menschen hinter der Figur, denn bei mir in der Gilde sind der großteil der Raiden geht min. t7-t7,5 equipped aber richtig freundliche Menschen die mit Gildenneulingen auch mal in eine Ini gehn und nicht gleich wegen einem Wipe oder so rumheulen.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (24. April 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Nur weil es gut equippte Honks gibt, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass alle gutequipten Honks sind.
> 
> Aber nimms ruhig persönlich und reg dich über Verallgemeinerungen auf, die eigentlich gar nicht da sind.



Ja, das mache ich auch weiterhin. 
Denn in diesem Beitrag, den ich auch zitiert habe, wird mal wieder schön pauschalisiert.

"der grün-blau equippte" oder "der voll equippte Honk" sind nicht auf einen speziellen Spieler gerichtet sondern betiteln die Allgemeinheit, auf die diese Kriterien passen. Sehr klein kariert von mir, aber Hintergrund des Posts war sicherlich einfach nur den gut equippten wieder eins rein zu würgen. Etwas anderes sehe ich in diesem Beitrag nicht.


----------



## Trig (24. April 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage dazu.

Wird aus einem hochnäsigen, vollequipten Honk auf einmal ein netter Kerl, wenn er auf seinen frisch gewordenen 80er loggt?

Der Spieler hinter dem Char ist doch der Punkt, bzw. das Übel oder eben auch nicht!


----------



## Greshnak (24. April 2009)

Ich stimme dir total zu, diese arroganten 80er. Wollen keine 2 Meter laufen um das Pet für 50S zu kaufen sonderns nehmen lieber für 200G aus dem AH. Und wenn dann ein totaler Neuling 9 Kupfer braucht um seine Beruf zu erlernen heißt es Mimimi du Hartz 4 Empfänger ohne RL mimimi!
Mein Gott 15G Repptkosten das is doch...


----------



## Draki/Jaba (24. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir total zu, diese arroganten 80er. Wollen keine 2 Meter laufen um das Pet für 50S zu kaufen sonderns nehmen lieber für 200G aus dem AH. Und wenn dann ein totaler Neuling 9 Kupfer braucht um seine Beruf zu erlernen heißt es Mimimi du Hartz 4 Empfänger ohne RL mimimi!
> Mein Gott 15G Repptkosten das is doch...



Was möchtest du uns mitteilen? Ich kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen......


----------



## Arquilis (24. April 2009)

MIMIMI



Valian schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier meiner Meinung nach ein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom hat is der TE!



/sign

/vote 4 close

danke


----------



## Greshnak (24. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Was möchtest du uns mitteilen? Ich kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen......



Dann sind dann auch immer diese T7,5 Epic-Leute die sich für was besseres halten.


----------



## Lari (24. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Dann sind dann auch immer diese T7,5 Epic-Leute die sich für was besseres halten.


Weil sie dir nicht helfen, nachdem du sie drum gebeten hast?
Ähm, alles klar... ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. April 2009)

naja...seit jedem brain-afk´ler t6 in den a.... geblasen wurde, denken viele dass sie selbst jetzt zu den grossen gehören. die grossen sprüche, das leaven einer nicht ganz so guten gruppe..... zum grössten teil leute die früher noch über den ach so schweren content gejammert hatten. diese spieler sind das wipen einfach nicht gewohnt....wie auch?....sie kennen nur die generften bosse....

mit wotlk konnten sie genau an ihre gewohnheiten von bc anknüpfen....sie schauen den boss schief an, er fällt um und sie looten ihre roxxor epixx. nun warten sie auf den nerf von ulduar.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (24. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Leute aus High Gilden (Hochnäsig) = möchte die andere Seite nichts mit zu tun haben
> Leute ohne EQ (noobs) = möchte die andere Seite nichts mit zu tun haben


Als ich das gelesen habe kam mein Kopf dem Tisch gefährlich nahe...
Sowas ist einfach eine Unterstellung. Ich selbst habe in einer sehr erfolgreichen Gilde gespielt
 (unter den Top 5 des Servers) und muss sagen das diese Stelle einfach nur idiotisch ist, was vielleicht daran liegt das dich leute aus den ,,High Gilden'' nicht in die gilde aufgenommen haben oder du allgemein schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hast, aber so etwas zu verallgemeinern ist schwachsinnig. Wie gesagt habe ich selbst oben mitgemischt und gerne den anderen Spielern
 etwas beigebracht bzw. bestätigt oder sonstiges, zu sagen das High leute nichts mit ,,low leuten'' zu tun haben wollen ist nicht richtig, ich bin gerne mit Random gruppen unterwegs gewesen weil 
man leute kennen lernt die einem auf anhieb sympathisch sind. Und jeden aus ,,low gilden'' die
kein equip haben als noob hinzustellen das ist ja der Oberwitz. Jeder Spieler hat Potential, das mit der richtigen Hilfe ausgeschöpft werden kann, welche sich meist in Form von guten Spielern anbietet, nur gibt es 2 Arten von ,,Noobs'': 
Die-ich-weis-alles-besser-wie-du-und-mir-ist-egal-was-du-sagst-ich-habe-sowieso-recht-!- Noobs und die Danke-für-die-Hilfe-beim-nächsten-mal-weiss-ichs-Noobs. Wobei ich die zweitere klar bevorzuge, denn sie ist lernfähig, bei der ersten is Hopfen und Malz verloren, und da meisst diese, genau solche kommentare ablässt wie du, wundert es mich nicht das dich ,,High leute'' meiden.

Bin zwar irgendwie ein bisschen abgeschweift aber egal...


----------



## Trig (24. April 2009)

Mal ne kurze Geschichte, die mir widerfahren ist.

Stehe in OG und erledige irgendwas, AH oder so. Dann werde ich angeflüstert von einem Level 61 Char, ungefähr wie folgt:

"Willst du mich Stratt ziehen? Muss unbedingt 68 werden und aus meiner Gilde will das niemand tun. So zwei, drei mal."

Wenn ich das jetzt dankend ablehne, dann bin ich der faule, arrogante 80er? Aha!

In dem Game sind zu viele auf den eigenen Vorteil bedacht. Ab und an habe ich das Gefühl, wenn ich außerhalb der Gilde unterwegs bin, dass ich es fast nur mit Egoisten zu tun habe.
Vielleicht ist das auch ein Grund warum die HighEndGamer die Gruppe leaven.

Wenn ich schon sehe, dass Spieler beim Eintritt in einen Raid posten, dass sie das Item von dem Boss dringend brauchen.... Das ist auch kein Verhalten.


----------



## Raveneye (24. April 2009)

Passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thread aber vielleicht könntet ihr mir trotzdem einen guten Tip geben wie ich das am besten angehe.

Also ich hab zur Zeit nen Vergelter Pala auf Stufe 62 und queste zur Zeit auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel in BC.

Was mach ich nun am besten , jede Ini besuchen in BC um möglichst die Sachen mitzunehmen oder erstmal auf 80 Leveln und dann erst anfangen ein T Set zusammenzustellen und mit welchem fang ich da am besten an bzw finde ich noch Gruppen für?

Ich habe davon leider garkeinen Plan da ich noch nie in einem Raid war, höhstens mal in einer 5 Mann ini im normalmodus.

Schonmal danke für eure Infos.


----------



## Quendimimi (24. April 2009)

Heut zu tage rennt jeder Vollidi... mit t7,5 rum, das war frühr mal nicht so. Die meisten dieser Leute haben noch nie richtigen pve conten gesehn (z.B. sunwell gemacht) und satharion mit 3 drakes ist sone sache, mit randoms würd ich von abraten, da der boss kein dmg boss ist sonder das mit 3 drakes die healer am meisten machen müssen und die leute etwas movement zeigen müssen, bei unserem ersten kill hat das auch locker 13trys gebraucht, was relativ zu anderen Instanzen low ist. In Ulduar ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas höhr und randoms kommen wie ichs beobacht selten über leviathan heraus. wipen gehört zum pve und macht spaß (einigen zumindest, damit ist nicht der vorgang gemeint sodnern der kill am ende) 100g reppkosten an einem abend ist absoluter alltag, wenn nicht mehr, wer damit nicht klar kommt soll sich mit anderen Dingen auseinander setzen. Das einzige wo auch bei mir das Maß voll ist wenn die leute von try zu try immer den gleichen fehler machen oder einfach nur unkonzentriert sind und man dadurch wiped.


----------



## oerpli (24. April 2009)

Ich hatte zu BC Zeiten nichtmal T6 sondern eher Schneidersachen und gab mich trotzdem nicht mit Abschaum wie dem TE und ähnlichem Gesindel ab.
1. Weil mir die Zeit dafür zu schade ist.
2. Weil es keinen Sinn hat.
3. Weil mich dumme Menschen aufregen.
4. Weil ich im Spiel was erreichen will und nicht einen ganzen Abend lang freiwillig in Kara rumgimpe, wenn ich nüchtern und ohne gute Gesellschaft bin.




> Heut zu tage rennt jeder Vollidi... mit t7,5 rum, das war frühr mal nicht so. Die meisten dieser Leute haben noch nie richtigen pve conten gesehn (z.B. sunwell gemacht) und satharion mit 3 drakes ist sone sache, mit randoms würd ich von abraten, da der boss kein dmg boss ist sonder das mit 3 drakes die healer am meisten machen müssen und die leute etwas movement zeigen müssen, bei unserem ersten kill hat das auch locker 13trys gebraucht, was relativ zu anderen Instanzen low ist. In Ulduar ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas höhr und randoms kommen wie ichs beobacht selten über leviathan heraus. wipen gehört zum pve und macht spaß (einigen zumindest, damit ist nicht der vorgang gemeint sodnern der kill am ende) 100g reppkosten an einem abend ist absoluter alltag, wenn nicht mehr, wer damit nicht klar kommt soll sich mit anderen Dingen auseinander setzen. Das einzige wo auch bei mir das Maß voll ist wenn die leute von try zu try immer den gleichen fehler machen oder einfach nur unkonzentriert sind und man dadurch wiped.


Ich erinnere mich an 400g an einem Abend Vashj. Das war grausam. 70g davon waren komplett sinnlos, Fehler beim Buffen und so (Flask überschrieben).


----------



## oerpli (24. April 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thread aber vielleicht könntet ihr mir trotzdem einen guten Tip geben wie ich das am besten angehe.
> 
> Also ich hab zur Zeit nen Vergelter Pala auf Stufe 62 und queste zur Zeit auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel in BC.
> 
> ...


Lies dich auf EJ und im Klassenforum ein. Level dich dann auf 80. Sockle und verzaubere. Such dir einen durchschnittlichen Raid (wowprogress.com hilft)
Hol dir Epixx bis du sie nicht mehr tragen kannst.
Wenn du in der Zeit genug gelernt hast, wirst du dies in Ulduar fortsetzen können.
Wenn du zuwenig gelernt hast, wirst du aufs Maul bekommen. => Üben.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. April 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Ich hatte zu BC Zeiten nichtmal T6 sondern eher Schneidersachen und gab mich trotzdem nicht mit Abschaum wie dem TE und ähnlichem Gesindel ab.
> 1. Weil mir die Zeit dafür zu schade ist.
> 2. Weil es keinen Sinn hat.
> 3. Weil mich dumme Menschen aufregen.
> 4. Weil ich im Spiel was erreichen will und nicht einen ganzen Abend lang freiwillig in Kara rumgimpe, wenn ich nüchtern und ohne gute Gesellschaft bin.



/sign
Bissl hart ausgedrückt, aber im großen und ganzen schon ok!
Nach über 4 Jahren als WoW'ler (mit Pausen) muss ich mir sowas echt nicht mehr geben...

Wenns RL Freunde sind ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## Raveneye (24. April 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Lies dich auf EJ und im Klassenforum ein. Level dich dann auf 80. Sockle und verzaubere. Such dir einen durchschnittlichen Raid (wowprogress.com hilft)
> Hol dir Epixx bis du sie nicht mehr tragen kannst.
> Wenn du in der Zeit genug gelernt hast, wirst du dies in Ulduar fortsetzen können.
> Wenn du zuwenig gelernt hast, wirst du aufs Maul bekommen. => Üben.




Ok danke für die Infos werd ich so machen, aber was meinst du mit EJ?


----------



## Thrainan (24. April 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Infos werd ich so machen, aber was meinst du mit EJ?


Elitejerks.com Ist eine Seite wo viel gerechnet und guides geschrieben werden. Da hohlen sich die meisten ihre Infos her, wie sie das meiste aus ihrer Klase raushohlen. 
Meist ist auch ganz gut was da steht. Aber nicht imemr alles glauben, da schreiben auch nur Menschen.


----------



## Mirage001 (24. April 2009)

Ist schon komisch...solche Threads gibts wie Sand am Meer. Es wird gemeckert und geflucht, geschennt und niedergemacht, es werden Vorurteile und gefährliches Halbwissen verbreitet, alles unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Anonymität. 
Kein Mensch kann nachprüfen, ob es sich wirklich so zugetragen hat. Genauso wäre denkbar, dass der TE schuld an den Wipes war, der T - Träger höflich und sachlich den Boss erklärt hat, nachgefragt hat, ob alle ready sind und der TE trotzdem nix gerafft hat. Und vielleicht hat der T -Träger das Ganze über sich ergehen lassen, ohne zu flamen und zu meckern....bis zu dem Zeitpunkt....

....als der TE Starter dann angefangen hat im Chat zu spammen:

"Hey du RL Looser, mit dem Equip das nur hochnäsige Hartzler tragen, sieh zu, dass du endlich den Boos für mich gelegt bekommst, damit ich endlich meine Grüne Stoffhose des Wals loswerd und IMBA bin...achso, und wenn du schon dabei bist, fahr mal ordendlich Damage, damit du meine 700 rausreißt."


...ich glaube, da hätte auch ich geleavt....

Aber wie gesagt, man weiß es nicht....


----------



## Vérwanord (24. April 2009)

Mit DEINEM Mimimimi wirds auch nicht besser


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. April 2009)

Warum weil 25er Raids Spaziergänge sind und beim 10er jeder aufpassen muß

es hätte andersrum sein Müssen 10er >25er


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Ich hatte zu BC Zeiten nichtmal T6 sondern eher Schneidersachen und gab mich trotzdem nicht mit *Abschaum wie dem TE* und ähnlichem Gesindel ab.



DAs ist nichgt mehr arrogant, sondern einfach nur noch beleidigend !!!

Mehr gibts dazu nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

Mirage001 schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch...solche Threads gibts wie Sand am Meer. Es wird gemeckert und geflucht, geschennt und niedergemacht, es werden Vorurteile und gefährliches Halbwissen verbreitet, alles unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Anonymität.
> Kein Mensch kann nachprüfen, ob es sich wirklich so zugetragen hat. Genauso wäre denkbar, dass der TE schuld an den Wipes war, der T - Träger höflich und sachlich den Boss erklärt hat, nachgefragt hat, ob alle ready sind und der TE trotzdem nix gerafft hat. Und vielleicht hat der T -Träger das Ganze über sich ergehen lassen, ohne zu flamen und zu meckern...



Egal ob es so oder so passiert ist, die Antworten auf den TE sprechen hier Bände und sind das beste Argument, WoW gar nicht erst anzufangen.

Das es Bobbies gibt, ist ein Fakt, dass nicht jeder Epix-Träger ein Bobby ist, ist auch ein Fakt.  Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund, Bobbies zu verteidigen und keinen Grund, sich selbst zum Bobby zu erklären, wenn mans nicht ist. Wenn ihr das doch tut, ist das eure Schuld und nicht die vom TE.


----------



## fabdiem (24. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Ich denk mir ja immer , diese Leute müssen doch sowas wien *Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom* haben. Die müssen flamen und rumheulen und einen auf großen Macker ingame tun weil sie im RL echt nix reißen und sie kein Mensch beachtet. Im Spiel tut das auch keiner ausser sie mucken sich so auf und leaven die grp.



*Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom* kurz ads bedeutet nicht, dass man aufmerksamkeit haben will, SONDERN!

dass sie niemandem aufmerksamkeit geben können. klar soweit?

@topic

ich kenn viele leute die so drauf sind , hab mich einmal sogar selbst dabei erwischt zu denken was das denn für trottel sind bei kel abzuk****n
( hab selbst 4 t7,5 teile )


----------



## BmnFive (24. April 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Toll,
> 
> mein Heil-Dudu steht hat T7,5 zum Grossteil schon hintersich gelassen.
> 
> ...



Is nich wirklich besser, aber da ich grad mal ein t7 teil hab, (aber ich bemüh mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) kann ich bei den großen nich mitreden, aber die hochnäsigkeit kommt wahrscheinlich davon, dass sie eins der besten equips anhaben und natürlich fühlt man sich dann mächtiger^^


----------



## fabdiem (24. April 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Toll,
> 
> mein Heil-Dudu steht hat T7,5 zum Grossteil schon hintersich gelassen.
> 
> ...



überall gibts idioten, heute noch einen im straßenverkehr getroffen, der überholt hat und mir fast inne fresse gefahrn is

niemand ist unschuldig^^


----------



## Annovella (24. April 2009)

Typischer Heulthread, wie 80% aller Threads in der Buffed-WoW-Sparte.

War letztens auch mit einer der Top3 Gilde Random Naxx25er und bin nachdem 5. wipe bei Kel geleaved, weil die Gilde hochnäßig und unfähig ist. Ausser flamen und ausreden für wipes suchen wie: "Ja wir haben ja soviele Randoms heute mit" <- obwohl 20 von dieser Gilde waren konnten sie nichts.
Wenn ich sehe, das die Truppe einfach unfähig ist und keine Sicht auf Erfolg existiert, gehe ich auch aus der Gruppe. Ich flame zwar nicht und verabschiede mich freundlich, aber ich leave auch.
Equipabhängig ist das auch nicht unbedingt - Naja gut, in dem oben genannten Raid war ich Platz 1 im Dmg-Meter, obwohl ich ein wertloser Random war und die imba Gilde ja sonst alles ummoscht - aber gut.


----------



## evalux (24. April 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Toll,
> 
> mein Heil-Dudu steht hat T7,5 zum Grossteil schon hintersich gelassen.
> 
> ...



Mich würde so ein Kommentar erleichtern. Denn dann weiss ich dass es gut war, da nicht mitgegangen zu sein.

Wenn ich nen sehr guten Freund helfen wollte und es wegen genannter Gründe nicht könnte, würde mich das mehr ärgern.


----------



## Mimimimimimi (24. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.
> ...


----------



## Livien (24. April 2009)

> Aber ganz ehrlich , die Spacken regen mich so auf. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ich hab 15 gold repkosten weil wir 1 mal an kel gewiped sind weil ich zu doof war aus der Voidzone zu gehen aber trotzdem leave ich jetzt die grp obwohls ich verkackt habe MIMIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIII"



<<ist das selbst nicht auch ein "Mimimi"? Btw verabschiede ich mich auch höflich nach dem x-ten try bei dem oder dem Boss, wenn ich keinen Sinn mehr sehe weiter meine Nerven killen zu lassen, und leave anschließend...so, der Typ der nix im Rl zu sagen hat, weil er sich InGame zu geil findet und Gruppen leavt geht mal einen heben.


----------



## Tanabor (24. April 2009)

*so war es schon immer*


----------



## Hishabye (24. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Interessante Theorie....
> 
> Gut equippt = Honk
> 
> ...




natürlich nicht jeder..eben der der sich für den GOTT unter den anderen hält...

und ja ich habe auch komplett t7,5, die ich mir mit 1000wipes und durch belohnt habe  =)

aber deswegen fühl oder betrachte ich mich als nicht etwas besseres, sondern mache weiter und helfe....


----------



## Abygel (24. April 2009)

Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom aber hier posten !

Im RL nix reißen ? Das weißt du sicher ? Und warum beleidigst du gleich ALLE ?

Und wenns so ein Pappstück ist , warum spielst dann WoW , wenn dich hier e nix interessiert ?

Komm du lieber mal runter , weil du hörst dich hier ehr als Freak an als Leute die Gruppe leaven weil sie sehen das mal gar nix geht mit dem einen oder Anderen drin. Das T 7,5 haben sie auch nicht so geschenkt bekommen (einige schon) und haben genug Erfahrung um zu sehen ob es was wird mit den Leuten oder nicht. Also warum ist das dann ein Problem zu leaven ? Du hast iwie Probleme Kollege !


----------



## EisblockError (24. April 2009)

Eindeutig, die sind alle Naxxverwöhnt und fühlen sich geil.

2. Boss in AK 25er.

Random grp aebr mit Ts.

1 wipe, 1 leavt direkt, 2 wipe 4 leaven und wir können es vergessen, dabei sah es immer gut aus.

Echtma Blizz hat uns keinen gefallen damit gentan das alle kiddys jetzt denken sie sind die ober roxxor.

Da merkt man echt wer mit Wotlk mit dem raiden agefangen hat


----------



## Pacster (24. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Eindeutig, die sind alle Naxxverwöhnt und fühlen sich geil.
> 
> 2. Boss in AK 25er.
> 
> ...




Ich habe in Wotlk noch keine raids außer Sartharion und Archavon gesehen. Das liegt nicht etwa daran das mir der Skill oder die Ausrüstung fehlt....sondern daran das mir der Spass schon in dem Moment vergeht wo ich im handelschannel immer wieder lesen darf "3k dps und Clear-Erfahrung Voraussetzung". Da weiß man doch schon das die Leute anfangen zu heulen wenn man 1mal wiped und das die Instanzen nur abgeARBEITET werden. Spass? Herausforderung? Nein, danke....das ist doch was für noobs.
Aber das geilste ist ja dann das diese Leute 4h am Brunnen nach Leuten für ihren Raid suchen....und wenn man sie fragt wieso sie solch lächerlich hohe Anforderungen stellen kriegt man die Antwort "damit der Raid schnell geht und wir nicht soviel Zeit durch wipes etc. verlieren". Hallo? Dafür treten sie dann etliche Stunden fürs Suchen in die Tonne.
Da fasse ich mir dann nur noch an den Kopf und sage mir: Für sowas ist mir MEINE Zeit zu schade.....


----------



## Lokibu (24. April 2009)

@TE.. lies dir die Antworten durch dann weiste was abgeht. So wie es aussieht sind das 50/50, deshalb bekommt man zu 50% auch keine Ini oder Raid zu Ende. 

Aber mal unter uns. Such dir ne Gilde die raiden geht .. du wirst keine gute beim erstenmal finden aber such einfach weiter. Irgendwann kommste in eine nette Gilde rein. 

Aber danach kannst du immer noch Randoms machen, nur dann weißte in was du dich einlässt. Wenn ich nach Random suche, dann bin ich mir so eingestellt, dass mindestens 1 Problemfall dabei ist. Wenn du einen Bezug auf Real haben willst, dann fahre einfach Auto. Ist genau das gleiche. Viele sind rücksichtslos, andere freundlich etc.

Bei 50% der Spieler habe ich keine Ahnung warum die das Spiel spielen. 

Du kannst das natürlich auch so machen wie ich. Man erkennt sehr früh ob ne Gruppe geeignet ist. Z.b. gehe nie in eine Gruppe als Tank, wo bereits in der Suche "gogo" steht. Oder meide Gruppen die dich in ner Hero nach "DPS" fragen. In so Gruppen kann man einfach nicht sein Glück finden. Die lösen sich meistens nach dem ersten Wipe auf. Wenn Du in eine Gruppe kommst, in der wenig gesprochen wird, dann kann man das nicht einschätzen, aber zu 90% ist die ganz ok. Gruppen in der man das Gefühl hat, dass die Leute spielen wollen, sind ebenso gut geeignet.

Ein schönes Beispiel ist immer der Tank, der abhaut, weil er meint er könne die Gruppe an der Ausrüstung beurteilen. Naja 5 Minuten später hatten wir nen neuen Tank und ein paar Marken mehr. Wenn sich die Leute das Spiel schwerer gestalten wollen, dann lasse sie doch. Sollen die halt in der Suche versauern. Solche Tanks will eh keiner haben. 

@TE schau einfach nach Zeichen. Dann kannste dich schonmal seelisch einstellen.


----------



## Ghoreon (24. April 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> ich denke er hat recht, denn der blau/grün equipte gibt sich mühe damit er nicht aus der gruppe gekickt wird oder ausgelacht wird was er doch für ein gimp sei
> 
> er denkt noch er kann immernoch mit besserer ausrüstung besser werden und gibt vollgas
> 
> ...



Dann umgibst Du Dich vielleicht mit den falschen Leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kenne das zumindest aus meiner Gilde so, dass man bei einem Gildenkollegen, wenn der ein neues Item bekommen hat, direkt beim nächsten mal ein paar DPS mehr bemerkt. Und für mich persönlich halte ich es so: Wenn ich das Equip habe, um z. B. bei Flicki 5,5K dps zu fahren, wieso sollte ich ausgerechnet in dem Moment, auf den ich so lange hingearbeitet habe, brain-afk sein und doch wieder nur 3K machen?

Vielleicht sinds einfach unterschiedliche Erfahrungen, ich will nur zeigen, dass es solche und solche gibt, und zwar mindestens gleich verteilt. Dass hier oft der, der T7,5 hat gleich als der "gelangweilte Pro-Gamer, der aber durch seine Langeweile auch nix mehr reißt" dargestellt wird, finde ich irgendwie nicht so pralle.




XSlayerX schrieb:


> Lol... nur mal so ich kenne einen Typen der hat die Krankheit und wenn der seine Pillen nicht nimmt dann unterbricht der ständig den Unterricht und ja so benimmt sich jemand der aufmerksamkeit sucht weil dann alle sofort sagen das er ruhig ist ihm dann scheißegal ob jemand sagt er soll dir fresse halten der macht weiter weil er Aufmerksamkeit will egal ob negativ oder positiv... und naja vielleicht ist die Krankheit anderen anders ausgeprägt und dazu das das ne Konzentrationsstörung ist das erzählt der Typ nur weil er nicht zugeben will was die Krankheit in echt bewirkt. Und bitte Leute die Ärzte denken sich nicht solche Namen aus Spaß aus sondern weil es die Krankheit beschreiben soll und nicht einfach irgendein Name sein soll oder sagt ihr zu Lungenkrebs etwa Lebensmittelvergiftung?



1. Benutz mal Satzzeichen, das ist ja eine Zumutung.
2. Du hast keinen Plan. Informier Dich beim nächsten Mal, bevor Du son Quatsch schreibst. Ja, die Störung heißt "Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom", weil man ein "Defizit an Aufmerksamkeit" hat, und zwar die Aufmerksamkeit, die man Dingen, Menschen, Tätigkeiten etc. zukommen lassen kann. Was war daran jetzt so schwer zu verstehen? Falls Du es mir immer noch nicht glaubst, lies ein Buch darüber (oha!) oder googel halt zur Not. 
3. Nur mal um Dir zu zeigen, wie Banane Deine Theorie ist (und die Banane passt lustigerweise zu dem, was ich jetzt schreibe): Ist jemand, der an einer Hepatitis (umgangssprachlich auch *Gelbsucht* genannt) leidet, süchtig nach der Farbe gelb? ... selfowned würd ich sagen^^



Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Interessante Theorie....
> 
> Gut equippt = Honk
> 
> ...



Danke, Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Kann dem nur zustimmen.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts die! Das hab ich auch mit keinem Wort bezweifelt!
> 
> Ich hab einen Vergleich gezogen zwischen:
> 
> ...



Ne, das hast Du nicht, habe mich auch nicht beleidigt gefühlt. Ich frage mich nur, warum Du, wenn es um T7,5 equippte Leute geht, von gekauften Chars redet, als hätte das irgendwie was miteinander zu tun. Ich kenne keine einzige Person, die sich einen gut equippten Char gekauft hat und ich kenne ziemlich viele Leute mit gutem Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Trig schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage dazu.
> 
> Wird aus einem hochnäsigen, vollequipten Honk auf einmal ein netter Kerl, wenn er auf seinen frisch gewordenen 80er loggt?
> 
> Der Spieler hinter dem Char ist doch der Punkt, bzw. das Übel oder eben auch nicht!



Schade, dass ich nicht darauf gekommen bin, das ist in meinen Augen das durchschlagendste Argument gegen das ganze Geweine über die Leute mit dem guten Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Absolutes /sign.


----------



## oerpli (25. April 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> natürlich nicht jeder..eben der der sich für den GOTT unter den anderen hält...
> 
> und ja ich habe auch komplett t7,5, die ich mir mit 1000wipes und durch belohnt habe  =)
> 
> aber deswegen fühl oder betrachte ich mich als nicht etwas besseres, sondern mache weiter und helfe....


Wenn du für ein popeliges t7.5 1000 mal gewipet bist, hast du auch absolut keinen grund dich besser als der rest zu fühlen.
absolut schlecht kommt meines erachtens besser hin.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.
> ...



Niemand verlässt Gruppen wenn er es "Verkackt" hat, eher wenn man sieht dass dmg nicht reicht oder anderes. kanns sein dass du letztens an kel gewiped  bist?^^


----------



## Khyzer (25. April 2009)

TE Fail. 90% der Antworten Fail. Thread Fail. Forum Fail. Sollte schon lange gelöscht sein Fail.


----------



## evalux (25. April 2009)

Khyzer schrieb:


> TE Fail. 90% der Antworten Fail. Thread Fail. Forum Fail. Sollte schon lange gelöscht sein Fail.



Dieser Post Fail.


----------



## evalux (25. April 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Niemand verlässt Gruppen wenn er es "Verkackt" hat.....



Sagen wir: es ist dir noch nicht passiert und du würdest es auch nicht machen.


----------



## Blah (25. April 2009)

WANN KAPIEREN DAS DIE LEUTE ENDLICH ADS/ADHS/POS BEDEUTET *NICHT*, DASS MAN AUFMERKSAMKEIT BRAUCHT, SONDERN DASS MAN  SCHWIERIGKEITEN HAT AUFMERKSAM ZU SEIN UND SICH ZU KONZENTRIEREN!!!



ADHS/ADS/POS &#8800; NACH AUFMERKSAMKEIT SUCHEND

DAS WÄRE EHER EIN EGOZENTRIKER!!


JA SHIFT CREW UND KÄPT'N CAPS LASSEN GRÜSSEN


----------



## Astiria (25. April 2009)

ich lese beim TE nix von harzt IV, aber alle reiten drauf rum...lol

/sign zum TE


----------



## Hishabye (25. April 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Wenn du für ein popeliges t7.5 1000 mal gewipet bist, hast du auch absolut keinen grund dich besser als der rest zu fühlen.
> absolut schlecht kommt meines erachtens besser hin.




Ich hab nirgendwo geschrieben, dass ich mich toll fühle oO....

Sagt mal hat hier die Hälfte verlernt Texte richtig zu lesen und zu verstehen? 

Oder postet ihr auch schon a la brain-afk.....


----------



## oerpli (25. April 2009)

> Ich hab nirgendwo geschrieben, dass ich mich toll fühle oO....
> Sagt mal hat hier die Hälfte verlernt Texte richtig zu lesen und zu verstehen?
> Oder postet ihr auch schon a la brain-afk.....


lulz. lies meinen post nochmal.
ich habe gesagt, dass es sehr fehl am platz wäre, sich an deiner stelle besser als der rest vorzukommen. das impliziert in keiner weise, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass du das tust.


----------



## Hishabye (25. April 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> lulz. lies meinen post nochmal.
> ich habe gesagt, dass es sehr fehl am platz wäre, sich an deiner stelle besser als der rest vorzukommen. das impliziert in keiner weise, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass du das tust.



Warum erwähnst du es dann?

Hauptsache provozieren....


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.
> ...


Ich frag mich was in deiner Birne losgeht... Du gehst Rnd vermute ich mal Sath 3D. Da kommen sicher auch paar bessere equippte Spieler mit die halt keine Lust haben 3 Stunden mit Randoms wie dir für nix zu wipen. Wenn ich einmal sterbe hab ich btw 30gold Reppkosten als Plattenträger.... Aber hey, du bist ja eh der oberpro und die besseren müssen SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH mit dir rumwipen weil du das jetzt willst und du sonst rumheulst. Also bildet sich in deiner Birne irgendwie folgende Reaktion:

Der hat einfach geleaved -> Ich geh jetzt weinen -> ich mach nen Thread auf und heul rum von wegen Pixelkacke obwohl genau ICH das mache

GZ zum epicfail

ach ja "Blah" bitte lass deine vorpubertäre Scheisse woanders ab danke

Omg ich merk grade ich hab mich vor 3 jahren bei Buffed.de angemeldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meerp (25. April 2009)

Valian schrieb:


> besser löschen!
> 
> Der einzige der hier meiner Meinung nach ein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom hat is der TE!
> 
> Mit DEINEM Mimimimi wirds auch nicht besser



Aber ich denke der TE handelt von Leuten wie du es bist.. sry, aber musste mal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (25. April 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> WANN KAPIEREN DAS DIE LEUTE ENDLICH [...]



/sign

Ansonsten, das ist der drölfzigtausendste Thread zum dem Thema..
Ihr seht die Leute *nie* wieder, wir kennen diese Leute nicht, ergo ist es 99.99% aller Leute hier vollkommen egal, welche Verbal-Fäkalien ihr hier von euch gebt.


----------



## evalux (26. April 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> WANN KAPIEREN DAS DIE LEUTE ENDLICH ...



Du hast bestimmt das Fehlende-Aufmerksamkeits-Syndrom (FAS).

Nimm ma deine Pillen.


----------



## evalux (26. April 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du gehst Rnd vermute ich mal Sath 3D. Da kommen sicher auch paar bessere equippte Spieler mit die halt keine Lust haben 3 Stunden mit Randoms wie dir für nix zu wipen.



Dann sollen DIE sich selber ihre Gruppe aufmachen und nur mit Leuten gehn die sie kennen. Wer Random geht und bei sowas wie S3D keine Wipes erwartet, ist selbst dran schuld.



> Wenn ich einmal sterbe hab ich btw 30gold Reppkosten als Plattenträger....



Weil du vorher nich gereppt hast. 



> Aber hey, du bist ja eh der oberpro und die besseren müssen SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH mit dir rumwipen weil du das jetzt willst und du sonst rumheulst.



Sicher. Jedes Mitglied des Schlsachtzuges ist ausschliesslich nur für den TE nach S3D gegangen, auschliesslich, für nix anderes. Deswegen isser auch der Oberpro und du nur eine kleine Leuchte, die sich keine Reppkosten leisten kann mimimi


----------



## Crowser19 (26. April 2009)

ja mimimi ne.... hätt mir gesagt arsch gemacht hat der jenige eben id und such mir ersatz


----------



## Theradiox (26. April 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> ADS ist eine schlimme Krankheit, bei der es nciht darum geht, dass man Aufmerksamkeit sucht sondern eine Konzentrationsschwäche hat ( hat einer aus meiner Klasse er muss deswegen Pillen schlucken) Also vor allem an dich TE aber auch andere geht nicht zu leicht fertig mit dem Wort : Aufmerksamkeitsdefezitsyndrom um.





Blah schrieb:


> WANN KAPIEREN DAS DIE LEUTE ENDLICH ADS/ADHS/POS BEDEUTET ...




Beide falsch,

das ADS ist eine psychische Störung. Die Krankheit zeichnet sich durch Probleme mit der Aufmerksamkeit sowie Hyperaktivität, oft auch Impulsivität aus. Hierbei versucht der Kranke die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken z.B. auch durch Aufritzen seiner eigenen Haut. Konzentrationsschwäche hat mit der Krankheit relativ wenig zu tun und eigentlich höchstens die Folge des Krankheitbildes, die Aufmerksamkeit schwindet schon vorher. Der Schreiber des letzen Zitats sollte übrigens auch mal zur Behandlung!

Aber mal davon abgesehn kann ich den TE auch nicht verstehn, mit seinem erlebten muss er rechnen wenn er random geht! Man sieht immer wieder das es solche Leute gibt und da gibt es nur ein Mittel gegen. Ebend nur noch mit Leuten aus der FL oder der Gilde zusammen gehen.

Gruß


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. April 2009)

Jetzt habe ich mir gerade die "geistige Kugel" gegeben und mir den Thread FAST vollständig durchgelesen und kann nur sagen: Schlicht erbärmlich was hier abgeht ... WoW wird schon längst nicht mehr als Spiel betrachtet, sondern wird übermässig ernst genommen und wie ein marktwirtschaftliches Statussymbol mit Wettbewerbsgedanken behandelt. Alles muss schnell und effizient mit grösstmöglichem Erfolg abgearbeitet werden. Für viele scheint Content Clear+ TXX Equip das höchste der Glücksgefühle im WoW Universum zu sein ... und wehe es stellt sich diesen Leuten jemand in den Weg beim erreichen dieses absoluten paradiesischen Ziels > Dem GNADE GOTT ! Ich bin gerade echt am überlegen meinen Acc eingeforen zu lassen --- nachdem was ich hier immer wieder lese ... Der Grundgedanke des Spasses am Spiel wird vielen immer fremder. ..


----------



## feronius (26. April 2009)

Nun wisst ihr, wieso ich nur in Stammgruppen raide.  Da hat man Leute die alle auf dem selbem Equipmentstand sind, und da haut keiner nach dem ersten Wipe ab.


----------



## Kontinuum (26. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.
> ...



Wenn ich morgens zur Schule fahre und die Bahn hat nen defekt o.Ä und ich müsste 45Minuten warten, bis es weiter geht, würde ich auch abspringen, ne andere Bahnverbindung nehmen oder laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Vielleicht haben die Leute wenig Lust dazu die Instanz beim x-ten Mal durchzuwipen.


----------



## Stonies (26. April 2009)

Also ich kenn sehr viele t7,5 equipte Leute die total nett sind 
Equip macht einen wie gesagt nicht zum Idioten, sondern das Umfeld im rl..
Und immer dran denken, es sind nur Pixel die da umfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (26. April 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die Leute wenig Lust dazu die Instanz beim x-ten Mal durchzuwipen.



Dann brauchen sie auch net Random gehen.


----------



## evalux (26. April 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> WoW wird schon längst nicht mehr als Spiel betrachtet, sondern wird übermässig ernst genommen und wie ein marktwirtschaftliches Statussymbol mit Wettbewerbsgedanken behandelt.



Na gut, das Spiel ist auch sehr wettberwerbsmässig und marktwirtschaftlich ausgerichtet, da sind solche Auswüchse eigentlich logisch.

Allerdings deckt sich das was hier oft geschrieben wird, nur wenig mit dem, was ich im Spiel erlebe. Nach diesen Thread muss man ja denken, die Server sin voller Bobbies, aber ich hab eigentlich bisher nur 2 kennengelernt. Der Rest war sonst ausgesprochen nett, egal wie das Equip war.


----------



## Thoor (26. April 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Dann sollen DIE sich selber ihre Gruppe aufmachen und nur mit Leuten gehn die sie kennen. Wer Random geht und bei sowas wie S3D keine Wipes erwartet, ist selbst dran schuld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kurz gesagt

nö epic fail


----------



## Cybereule (26. April 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufmerksamkei...4tsst%C3%B6rung

hört auf euch die Köpfe einzuschlagen...wie im Kindergarten


----------



## evalux (26. April 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> kurz gesagt
> 
> nö epic fail


Kurz gesagt: dir sind die Argumente ausgegangen.


----------



## Rundolos (26. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.



Toll, dass es dir JETZT vermehrt auffällt. Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.
Ich trag die geilsten sachen von allen, deswegen müsst ihr dankbar sein, wenn ihr mich auch nur ansehen dürft. kennt man doch!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> Diese sind sich tatsächlich zu schade 2 mal bei S3D zu wipen bzw fangen den Mega Flame an sobald man 1 mal bei Kel im 10er wiped weil iwer pennt und heulen gleich rum.
> ...



kenn ich  und zwar ca. 50-100 solcher spieler xD


----------



## Cali75 (26. April 2009)

wie ist die Standard-Antwort für diese Minimi-Threads ? Gilde suchen und mit der raiden gehen oder mit Friends-List.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry aber aufregen bringt außer Bluthochdruck und dem vergeuden kostbarer Lebenszeit nix.


----------



## Contemptio (26. April 2009)

Ich stimme mit dem TE vollkommen überein.

Zu meiner bescheidenen Persönlichkeit ist zu sagen, dass ich trotz der Tatsache, dass ich ein relativ gut equippter Tank bin, mich auf das besagte Niveau nicht herablasse. Falls es mich mal aus irgendeinem Grund in eine heroic ini oder Naxx verschlagen sollte, halt ich auch bis zum Ende durch und gebe nicht einmal einen behinderten Kommentar ab, falls wir mehrmals z.B. an dem (mir ist der Name entfallen) Boss in Naxx, der immer so grünes Lava aus dem Boden holt und die Gruppe hin und herrennen muss, wipen. Stattdessen weise ich höflich auf die Fehler der verantwortlichen Spieler hin und dann liegt der meistens auch beim nächsten Try.
In einem mmorpg ist es für mich - genauso wie im RL- wichtig, dass ich Anerkennung  von den Mitspielern erfahre und einen möglichst guten Ruf genieße.
Ich könnte nicht damit leben, wenn ich nur bei einem einzigen Spieler auf der Ignoreliste wäre Oo
Deshalb kann ich auch nicht verstehen, wieso sich vereinzelte Spieler derart arrogant verhalten. Deren gesunder Menschenverstand und Eltern haben imo gehörig versagt...


----------



## Kleiderschrank (26. April 2009)

also wenn man bei Kel´thuzad in der 10er version wiped sollte man auch flamen wel der jawhol richtig easy ist


----------



## StrangeFabs (26. April 2009)

Bin ich der einzige der in der Ironie und Heuchelei des Threads ertrinkt? Hier regt sich jemand über angeblich hochnäsige und eingebildete Spieler auf und setzt sich so selbst über diese was wieder - in meinen Augen - ziemlich eingebildet ist.
"MIMIMI" im Post => "Du verlierst 34000 Vertrauenswürdigkeit bei StrangeFabs.", also schon allein von daher.

Am Besten ändert man was indem man genau die gleichen Fehler macht über die man sich aufregt. Yeah! Heuchelei, dein Name ist Menschheit.


----------



## evalux (27. April 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der in der Ironie und Heuchelei des Threads ertrinkt? Hier regt sich jemand über angeblich hochnäsige und eingebildete Spieler auf und setzt sich so selbst über diese was wieder - in meinen Augen - ziemlich eingebildet ist.



Wenn man sich über andere Spieler - in diesem Falle Bobbies - aufregt, stellt man sich noch lange nicht über sie.

Ich glaube darin liegt das Grund-Missverständnis jeder Kritik: das man den Kritiker für jemanden hält, der sich selbst durch seine Kritik erhöht. Damit entsteht völlig unnötige Wut, die hier aus fast jeden 2ten Post rausspringt.


----------



## Spyflander (27. April 2009)

ich lach mich tod!


----------



## Scrätcher (27. April 2009)

Hochnäsig ist ansichtsache!

Bei uns ist kürzlich ein neues Gildenmitglied "eingeschlagen". 

Es hat als ich mich gerade eingeloggt hatte gute Morgen gesagt. Soweit so gut! Aber was dann ablief war unter aller Kanone!

Es war ein Lv 60 DK und nach seinem guten morgen kam gleich ein:"Kannst du mich durch das Höllenfeuerbollwerk ziehen? Oder können das Krieger nicht? *g*"

Sowas vorm ersten Kaffee ist echt anstrengend! Wir haben uns dann lange unterhalten. Laut seiner Aussage hat er nur nen Pala um den Lv 30 rum und jetzt hatte er auf dem Account eines Kumpels für den DK eingeloggt. Klassischer Fall von "zu Faul!". Naja, die erste Überlegung war, es wird schon seine Gründe haben wie die Nase in unsere Gilde gefunden hat. Und ich hab mit ihm diskutiert. Meine erste Frage war: "Bist du schon in der Gruppensuche?" Seine Antwort: "Nö, findet man doch eh keine!" Also bot ich ihm einen Handel an: "Er sucht noch ein paar Leute und ich komm mit nem Heiler mit!"

Und 5 min später waren auch schon zwei gefunden. Also gingen wir los. Ich dachte mir "hey, geht ja nicht all zuuu lange und danach kann ich ja dann endlich die Quests fürs Agentumturnier machen!" Also sind wir durch. Es gab ein paar Wipes aber was solls.... 

Als wir fertig waren meinte er:"Toll! Nichts gedroppt was ich gebrauchen kann!" Die anderen Beiden wollten gleich noch Blutkessel ich hab mich verabschiedet!

Dann kam im Gildenchannel, was das für ne sauerrei wäre, das Bollwerk hätte ihm nichts gebracht und ich sollte gefälligst mitkommen in den Blutkessel! Daraufhin hat er mich dann auch noch ignoriert! oO

Also mir hat eine Andere aus der Gilde gesagt, dass er meinte er hätte mich jetzt geiggt und was ich für ein Ar*** wäre!^^

Später wurde er deshalb und aus nem anderen Grund aus der Gilde entfernt und sein Brief an den Gildenanführer lautete in etwa so: "..zum streiten gehören immer zwei!"

Also wenn ich in diesem Fall ein arroganter 80er war, dann bin ichs gern! Es gibt Leute die meinen tatsächlich, wenn man einloggt steht man nur ihnen zur Verfügung! Die spinnen ja wohl!


Der Ton macht die Musik! Und wer ALLES will, kriegt eben nichts! Mit weniger wäre er sowieso nicht zufrieden!


Andersherum sind wir kürzlich in der Feste DrakTharon unzählige male gewipet. Der Heiler hatte noch nicht die MegaHeilleistung und ein Schurke hatte noch ÜBERWIEGEND GRÜNES Equip an! Aber solange die Chance besteht es zu schaffen wird gekämpft! Nicht geleaved und nicht gekickt!!


----------



## zenturionzi (27. April 2009)

Geht eh mit WoW zu Ende die Zeit ist rum kommt eh bald Aion raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (27. April 2009)

Hallo ?

Einer da der das mal fix zu macht ?

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aloren (27. April 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> also wenn man bei Kel´thuzad in der 10er version wiped sollte man auch flamen wel der jawhol richtig easy ist


Junge, geh zurück in den Keller aus dem du gestiegen bist. Leute wie du sind es doch, über die dieser Thread geht, oder ? Ich war letztens das erste mal auf der 10er Version von Kel und wir sind dauerhaft gewipet. Weißt du warum ? Weil wir ALLE neu waren dort. Ja, jetzt guckst du was ? Und soll ich dir was sagen, es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, was mit Leuten wie dir wohl nie möglich wäre.


----------



## Karius (27. April 2009)

zenturionzi schrieb:


> Geht eh mit WoW zu Ende die Zeit ist rum kommt eh bald Aion raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich erinnere mich düster. W A R is coming? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hab ich schon zu oft gehört, WoW wirds trotzdem weiter geben. Es ist einfach viel zu gut auch wenn es Intesivspieler nervt, dass das Angebot für die breite Masse zugeschnitten wird.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. April 2009)

Ich geb mal eins zu bedenken:

Wenn hier Spieler nen Thread aufmachen von wegen "geht Leveln zu lange?" sind es meist neue die selbst noch Leveln und von denen geflammt werden die schon länger 80 sind!

Meist brüllen welche "bähähähä" 80er sind soooo arrogant und wollen mich nicht 5 mal durch die Burg Schattenfang ziehen bis ich endlich mein tolles Schwert habe! Doch wehe wenn die dann selbst 80 sind! "Was willst du? Ich soll dir helfen? Wer bin ich? Und wer bist du überhaupt, dass du es wagst, mich anzusprechen???"

Dann gibts noch die Raids/Heros wo es heisst: "Das die immer gleich gehen müssen wenns mal schiefgeht! Dann wipen wir uns halt durch wtf? Irgendwie muß ich ja an meine Ausrüstung kommen! Und ich bin doch zu faul, erstmal in die normalen Instanzen zu gehen! Schließlich will ich ja gleich das tollste Equip!"

Die "Ok! Das war der erste Wipe! Noch einer und ich gehe!" Die vergessen haben das Herausforderungen auch mal darin liegen können, Instanzen mit etwas schlechteren Gruppen zu schaffen!"

Und die "Ich spiel aus Spaß! Und solange meine Mitstreiter sich anstrengen und bemühen bin ich dabei!"

Zur letzten Kathegorie zähl ich mich.....


----------



## Manowar (27. April 2009)

Aloren schrieb:


> Junge, geh zurück in den Keller aus dem du gestiegen bist. Leute wie du sind es doch, über die dieser Thread geht, oder ? Ich war letztens das erste mal auf der 10er Version von Kel und wir sind dauerhaft gewipet. Weißt du warum ? Weil wir ALLE neu waren dort. Ja, jetzt guckst du was ? Und soll ich dir was sagen, es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, was mit Leuten wie dir wohl nie möglich wäre.



Es gibt halt eben Leute,denen das keinen Spaß macht!
Ich wäre da auch aus dem Raid gegangen..

Erste 25er ID Naxx nach 2 Tagen clear
Erste 10er ID Naxx an einem Abend clear
(ja,ohne das es jemand kannte..)


----------



## WorstCase (27. April 2009)

Schon wieder so ein bekloppter Thread...

Tenor: alle T7,5 Träger sind hochnäsige Idioten! Einfach mal alle über einen Kamm scheren, schon super! Du bist wahrscheinlich auch einer von denen die behaupten, dass Soldaten nur zum Töten da sind, Arbeitslose faule Schmarotzer sind und alle Deutschen Rassisten... Daumen hoch und vielleicht noch mal drüber nachdenken!


----------



## Mystiksitara (27. April 2009)

Eins vorneweg, ich bin eine, sagen wir mal, etwas ältere Spielerin. Eine, die wohl unter die Kategorie "Causal" fällt.
Leider stelle ich seit Wotlk fest, das sich der Ton und die Art zu spielen doch verändert hat.
Ich leite eine Gilde, eine Fungilde, die zum größten Teil aus Mitglieder besteht, die weit über 18 sind und bin auch stolz darauf, das unser Frauenanteil doch recht groß ist :-)

Das Erwachsene Menschen ihre Priotitäten anders setzen sollte, denk ich, jeden klar sein.

Wir gehn nicht gezielt Raiden und planen auch nicht wirklich das zu tun, wie gesagt Fungilde, trotzdem ermutige ich Spieler, auch mal Random Raiden zu gehn oder ich vermittel ihnen Plätze bei befreundeten Gilden.

Gehn sie Random, sagen sie schon beim Inivite, das sie unerfahren sind und bekommen oft zu hören: sorry, wollen nen Clearrun machen !
Verschweigen sie ihre Unerfahrenheit, werden sie schnell zum Sündenbock und teilweise übelst beschimpft was nun wirklich nicht sein sollte. 
Als Gildenleitung achte ich darauf, das sie Herosinis gehn und so ihren Char besser spielen lernen, aber jeder, wirklich Jeder, war irgendwann mal wo zum erstenmal drin!
Keiner hat die Bosstaktiken im Schlaf als Taumversion erhalten, irgendwer hat die sich hart erarbietet und der Wowwelt wissen lassen.

Warum wird das immer wieder vergessen ??

Die Ehrlchkeit, das man den Raid/Ini nicht kennt wird bestraft mit Nichtmitnahme!

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, wo man dann jeden Boss erklärt bekam und dann wusste was man zu tum hatte, es dann auch klappte.

Ich muss imemr wieder an den Spruch denken: Jede Gruppe ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Mitglied.
Aber muss man dann Ausfallend werden und ihn dann aus der Gruppe werfen ohne den Versuch zu starten dem Mitglied etwas zu erklären? Das Erklären wurde 100% schneller gehn als die Suche nach nem neuen Mitglied.
Spieler, die nicht Beratungsresistent sind, werden sicher die Ratschläge umsetzten und so die Gruppe doch noch zum Erfolg verhelfen und somit auch selber einen Erfolg erringen und stolz auf sich sein.

Auch wenn der Char nur aus Pixel besteht so ist man trotzdem Stolz auf das was man erreicht hat, gerade, wenns dann hart erarbeitet wurde und man dabei was gelernt hat.

Ehrlichkeit sollte einfach wieder mehr geschätzt werden und "Raidleiter" die Randoms organisieren sollten sich auch wie Raidleiter benehmen und immer mit gutem Beispiel vorangehn. Es wird immer Spieler geben, die zum erstenmal dabei sind, ausser man hat ne feste Gruppe, das wäre dann allerdings kein Randomraid!

Und noch zum DPS Wahn:

Die DPS kommt mit der Erfahrung und mit dem Equip! Keiner fährt, frisch 80, 3500 DPS. Keiner !!

Allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, das es echt Spieler gibt, die gerade mal frisch 80 schon rein in Naxx wollen, oder Schlimmer, Ulduar, aber die erkennt man dann doch recht schnell am Equip. Wozu gibt es denn so Seite wie Beimba oder Wowheroes?

Ich sage meinen Leute immer: erst Heros, dann Raids, da halten sie sich auch dran.


----------



## Flathoof (27. April 2009)

Wer im T7,5 am possen is, ist sowieso nen Looser! T8(,5) loot is in.
Das Ding is das ich auch manche Sachen einfach nicht mehr mit Randoms mache, weil Sie sich echt zu dumm anstellen. wenn nen DK z.bsp. ne 10er Sarth 3D Grp aufmacht und der einzige Tank is...dann läuft was falsch, dann porte ich mich instant wieder raus


----------



## Golia (27. April 2009)

Kein Verständnis für Leute die es nicht packen innerhalb von 10 Sekunden aus einem roten Kreis zulaufen ...

Sorry aber mir geht nich in Kopf warum sich solche Leute dann noch aufregen - wo doch sie offensichtlich was falsch machen.


----------



## Kujon (27. April 2009)

Flathoof schrieb:


> Wer im T7,5 am possen is, ist sowieso nen Looser! T8(,5) loot is in.
> Das Ding is das ich auch manche Sachen einfach nicht mehr mit Randoms mache, weil Sie sich echt zu dumm anstellen. wenn nen DK z.bsp. ne 10er Sarth 3D Grp aufmacht und der einzige Tank is...dann läuft was falsch, dann porte ich mich instant wieder raus



dir ist aber bewusst, dass man sart+3 in 75 sekunden mit einem heiler und einem tank machen kann? bei uns wars ein dk und ein heilschami hat geheilt...ich vermute stark, dass du evtl. zu früh geportet hast ;-)


----------



## Mystiksitara (27. April 2009)

Flathoof schrieb:


> Wer im T7,5 am possen is, ist sowieso nen Looser! T8(,5) loot is in.



Genau das meine ich....... solche Leute scheint es nun vermehrt zu geben in Wow :-(


Niemand ist ein Looser, der Naxx noch nicht gesehn hat, er solche Typen wie du!


----------



## Flathoof (27. April 2009)

guck mal bei amazon, ironie, was ist das und wie erkenne ich es


----------



## Flathoof (27. April 2009)

Kujon schrieb:


> dir ist aber bewusst, dass man sart+3 in 75 sekunden mit einem heiler und einem tank machen kann? bei uns wars ein dk und ein heilschami hat geheilt...ich vermute stark, dass du evtl. zu früh geportet hast ;-)



Doch schon, aber dazu gehört dann auch mehr als nen paar Blue/Heroic sachen. Buffessen, Charbescherung und Enchants!


----------



## Grobius (27. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.
> ....




Genauso ist es! Gott sei Dank gibts noch Gilden wie unsere!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (27. April 2009)

also ich sag dazu mal soviel: die wow-community ist schizophren! warum ich das meine? erzähl ich euch:

überall liest und hört man, dass naxx ja so einfach ist - man hat blizzard sogar vorgeworfen, dass jeder - ich sags jetzt mal in der total hippen wow-sprache - nap das meistern kann.

so, aber werde ich in blauen/grünen sachen in eine naxx-25er gruppe geladen - wohlgemerkt, gute blaue und grüne sachen, abgestimmt auf die wirklich benötigten attribute dieser klasse - ist der erste satz: "ah, du bist zu schlecht equipped, du kommscht hier ned rein"

man liest dann sätze wie: "hast du ernsthaft das gefühl, dass du mit dem equipp durch naxx kommst - du bist viel zu schlecht, etc...blablabla..."

so, jetzt frage ich euch: ist es jetzt so einfach, wie alle tun, oder eben doch nicht?

aus erfahrung kann ich sagen: ja, es ist so einfach, man bombt sich von boss zu boss, ist doch so, oder?

kara war beim erscheinen schwieriger als naxx (25er und 10er version) und hey: ich war grün/blau da drin und zwar ab der ersten woche! und wir sind gewiped, hatten aber auch zig firstkills.

ich sehs so: die meisten wow-spieler lästern, dass alles so einfach ist, aber wenn dann mal eine herausforderung kommt, ist sich jeder zu schön, diese herausforderung auch anzunehmen! haben sprichwörtlich den schiss in den hosen, oder zumindest eine dicke braune spur. oder es ist halt doch nur die wichtigtuerei. ich verstehs nicht, kann mir das jemand erklären?

Mit T5/T6 haben wir Naxx 25er gecleart und das wäre ungefähr auf niveau blau für stufe 80 - also für mich sind diese gear-checks in den meisten fällen überflüssig zumal beim invite meistens kein wort von irgendwelchen itemanforderungen erwähnt wird.

ich kanns verstehen, wenn man auf die achievements scharf ist oder wirklich in 2 stunden die marken farmen will - die wenigsten suchen aber mit diesen argumenten. man steht dann da wie der grösste dämlack, wenn man sich einladen lässt und schon nach kurzer zeit über das equip gelästert wird.


----------



## Thoor (27. April 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: dir sind die Argumente ausgegangen.


Ich wiederhole mich

nö epic fail du willst meine argumente einfach nicht sehen und kämpfst mit haltlosen anschuldigungen dagegen an :-)


----------



## Scrätcher (27. April 2009)

Kujon schrieb:


> also ich sag dazu mal soviel: die wow-community ist schizophren! warum ich das meine? erzähl ich euch:
> 
> überall liest und hört man, dass naxx ja so einfach ist - man hat blizzard sogar vorgeworfen, dass jeder - ich sags jetzt mal in der total hippen wow-sprache - nap das meistern kann.
> 
> ...




Ganz einfach:

Natürlich ist es möglich wenn der Rest vom Raid gut ausgestattet ist! Wenn von 25 Spielern einer schlecht ausgerüstet ist und grad nicht tanken muß ist es eigentlich egal ob er überhaupt dabei ist oder der Platz einfach leer bleibt. 

Nur leider denken viele "Einzelspieler": "Wenn sich Andere in Nax equipen lassen will ich das auch!"

Dann haste halt nen Raid wo sich vielleicht 2-3 mühe gegeben haben mit ihrem Equip. Der Rest hat noch nichtmal Tränke und Bufffood dabei. "Sollen sich doch andere in unkosten stürzen! Ich bin nur wegen dem Equip da!"

So ein Raid ist halt von vorneherein zum scheitern verurteilt!


Es gibt genug Gilden deren Mitglieder momentan nur Nax 25 aufwärts raiden und auch gern mal mitkommen um in Nax 10 zu helfen! Aber man sollte sich halt wenigstens kennen und nicht erwarten, dass man einen anschreibt und der gleich gerannt kommt!


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (27. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich , die Spacken regen mich so auf. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ich hab 15 gold repkosten weil wir 1 mal an kel gewiped sind weil ich zu doof war aus der Voidzone zu gehen aber trotzdem leave ich jetzt die grp obwohls ich verkackt habe MIMIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIII"





Wenn die schon so bekloppt sind, dann auf igno liste setzen, kicken, und dann mich einladen..ich muss naxx noch lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD


----------



## evalux (27. April 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> nö epic fail du willst meine argumente einfach nicht sehen und kämpfst mit haltlosen anschuldigungen dagegen an :-)



Epic fail ist auch kein argument, sondern nur n dummer spruch, mit dem du sagen willst, dass du nix mehr zu sagen hast, weil du keine Argumente mehr hast.

Is so, Mr Ich-bin-so-klug-das-mich-keiner-versteht-mimimi


----------



## kelcosh (27. April 2009)

Du wirst mit diesem post unglaublich viele dieser Menschen zum umdenken bewegen, da ja alle bei Buffed aktiv sind und jeder deinen Thread lesen wird!
Alle Achtung!


----------



## evalux (27. April 2009)

Kujon schrieb:


> also ich sag dazu mal soviel: die wow-community ist schizophren!


Isse.



> aus erfahrung kann ich sagen: ja, es ist so einfach, man bombt sich von boss zu boss, ist doch so, oder?
> 
> kara war beim erscheinen schwieriger als naxx (25er und 10er version) und hey: ich war grün/blau da drin und zwar ab der ersten woche! und wir sind gewiped, hatten aber auch zig firstkills.


Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen.




> ich kanns verstehen, wenn man auf die achievements scharf ist oder wirklich in 2 stunden die marken farmen will - die wenigsten suchen aber mit diesen argumenten. man steht dann da wie der grösste dämlack, wenn man sich einladen lässt und schon nach kurzer zeit über das equip gelästert wird.


Wenn das bei mir einer macht, geh ich sofort.

Über Fehler kann man reden, aber fehlendes Equip ist kein Fehler, sondern nur ein Nachteil, also nichts über das man lästern sollte.


----------



## evalux (27. April 2009)

kelcosh schrieb:


> Du wirst mit diesem post unglaublich viele dieser Menschen zum umdenken bewegen, da ja alle bei Buffed aktiv sind und jeder deinen Thread lesen wird!
> Alle Achtung!


Du hast mich gerade zum Nachdenken gebracht.......

.....was willst du mir bloss mit diesem Post sagen, was nur ? Das wird mir noch so manche schlaflose Nacht bereiten.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. April 2009)

Flathoof schrieb:


> Wer im T7,5 am possen is, ist sowieso nen Looser! T8(,5) loot is in.



looser sind für mich leute die in ihrem leben nichts auf die reihe bekommen....leute die tag ein, tag aus zuhause abgammeln und ihren arsch nicht hoch bekommen. anhand der wow-erfolge oder gelooteten epixx jemanden als looser zu bezeichnen.....hmmm....ziemlich lächerlich.

jedem das seine....so mancher strebt nach erfolg in wow..... ein anderer in seinem beruf.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (27. April 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> mir ist jetzt vermehrt aufgefallen das solch Spieler mit dem ach so tollen t7.5 teilweise echt hochnäsig sind.



Ja, das war aber schon immer so, es gibt aber auch einen Großen Teil an t7.5 Trägern die nicht so sind, allerdings Trifft man diese Selten in Random Runs. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht was ein ach so Toller t7.5 Char in nem Random Run will, außer er ist so nett und will einfach Helfen was aber eigentlich Bedeutet das er nicht Hochnäsig ist. Ich glaube es ist einfach ein ganz kleiner Teil der aber Hoch präsent ist und die Random Runs nutzt um sich zu Profilieren, aber leider auf eine Negative Art und Weise.



Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Ich denk mir ja immer , diese Leute müssen doch sowas wien Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom haben. Die müssen flamen und rumheulen und einen auf großen Macker ingame tun weil sie im RL echt nix reißen und sie kein Mensch beachtet. Im Spiel tut das auch keiner ausser sie mucken sich so auf und leaven die grp.



Den RL Vergleich finde ich Arm das muss nicht sein, sonst gebe ich dir aber Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich , die Spacken regen mich so auf. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ich hab 15 gold repkosten weil wir 1 mal an kel gewiped sind weil ich zu doof war aus der Voidzone zu gehen aber trotzdem leave ich jetzt die grp obwohls ich verkackt habe MIMIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIII"



Das sind die Besten.. Super Equipt und von nix nen Plan... das kommt leider Häufiger vor.


----------



## Lari (27. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ja, das war aber schon immer so, es gibt aber auch einen Großen Teil an t7.5 Trägern die nicht so sind, allerdings Trifft man diese Selten in Random Runs. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht was ein ach so Toller t7.5 Char in nem Random Run will, außer er ist so nett und will einfach Helfen was aber eigentlich Bedeutet das er nicht Hochnäsig ist. Ich glaube es ist einfach ein ganz kleiner Teil der aber Hoch präsent ist und die Random Runs nutzt um sich zu Profilieren, aber leider auf eine Negative Art und Weise.


Ich bin zwar nicht voll Naxx25 equipped, aber meine 4k BossDPS mach ich, was dicke für Ulduar reicht. Und trotzdem geh ich Naxx25 random mit, einfach weil mir Raids auch Spaß machen. Ohne Items. Soll es doch tatsächlich geben.
Ich mein: Ich spiel ja nicht ein Massively Multiplayer ORPG, um mir die tollsten Items zu holen, sondern weil mir das Zusammenspielen mit anderen Leuten Spaß macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (27. April 2009)

Die eine jammern, weils zu leicht is, den anderen passts nich, dass es Leute gibt, die besseres Gear haben ...
Alles nur Jammerei ...

Ich bin ordentlich equipped, hab schon 4 Teile aus Ulduar hero und T7,5 ... Ich gehe manchmal aus Spass noch in Hero-Inis ... Aber ich behalte mir auch vor, nein zu sagen ...
Ich bin nett ingame, beantworte gern Fragen von weniger erfahrenen Gamern und bin eigenltich nicht hochnäsig ...

Wenn ich in eine Hero Ini nicht mitmöchte oder kein Bock hab, Sartharion ohne Adds "abzufarmen" (bin Zwielichtbezwinger), dann sag ich meisstens, ich hätte ID, gerade weil man es schon gewohnt is, angemault zu werden ...

Und mal ohne hochnäsig sein zu wollen ... Wenn man mit ´ner Random-Gruppe in Heros geht, sind mindestens 2 Chars dabei, die voll durchgeschliffen werden ... 750-DPS-Monster ... Heiler mit 400 Addheal ... Tanks, die nicht critimmun sind und nur 53 Talentpunkte verteilt haben ... Bestückt mit edlen 70er-PvP-Items, grüne Items für Level72 usw ... So diese Truppen halt, mit denen man sich qualvoll durch ´ne Ini stirbt ^^ ...
Und wenn man dann nach dem 2. Erklärungsversuch auch noch angemault wird, kann man evtl. die Lust verlieren ...

In dem Sinne ... Ziehe Heros gegen TG *lol*

*Rent a Rogue !*


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (27. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht voll Naxx25 equipped, aber meine 4k BossDPS mach ich, was dicke für Ulduar reicht. Und trotzdem geh ich Naxx25 random mit, einfach weil mir Raids auch Spaß machen. Ohne Items. Soll es doch tatsächlich geben.
> Ich mein: Ich spiel ja nicht ein Massively Multiplayer ORPG, um mir die tollsten Items zu holen, sondern weil mir das Zusammenspielen mit anderen Leuten Spaß macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was für mich unter Hilfe fällt, für den Randomraid ist es eine Hilfe und für mich selbst Spaß von daher liegen wir auf der gleichen Wellenlänge.


----------



## Thoor (27. April 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Epic fail ist auch kein argument, sondern nur n dummer spruch, mit dem du sagen willst, dass du nix mehr zu sagen hast, weil du keine Argumente mehr hast.
> 
> Is so, Mr Ich-bin-so-klug-das-mich-keiner-versteht-mimimi


Wenn du meinst mr" ich hab keine ahnung aber ich reiss meine fresse 30 meter auf"

Epic fail ist ein argument das heisst soviel wie "du hasts verkackt rat nochmal und diesmal bitte richtig"


----------



## Mayroi (27. April 2009)

ICH ... geh RDM Runs nur um mich aufzugeilen...
ICH ... hab kein RL... warum auch? Hab ja T8.5er Teile an...
ICH ... bin sowieso die tollste...
ICH ... bin wie jeder andere
*ironie off*

Ich verallgemeiner net die Leute
Ich helfe gerne und werde nur weil Leute mich verallgemeinern in RDM Raids net mein T8.5 ausziehen
Ich hab ein RL nen Job und nen Mann
Ich find solche debatten toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiel net 24/7 
Ich lach die Leute aus die 24/7 Spielen und net mal annähernd ran kommen an die Leistung die die bösen Hardcore Gamer machen

Ach ich bin heut wieder so ich bezogen... schlimm mit diesen dummen Gamern die eh nix können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (27. April 2009)

vieleicht sollte man mal auf die idee kommen das die leute die "schnell" meckern vieleicht die sind die nicht so viel spielen.
wenn ich ne harte arbeitswoche habe und freitags abends in nen raid geh um nen bissel spaß zu haben werd ich bei idioten wips schnell sauer ^^


----------



## arkturus (27. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Dies hat allerdings nichts damit zu tun, ob jmd tolles Equip anhat oder iwelche Quest-Items. Es ist vielmehr der Umstand, dass hier die verschiedensten Menschen aufeinandertreffen und Equip macht einen nicht zum idioten, sondern eher der Umstand, dass viele keine gesunde Erzieheung mehr genießen.
> 
> Es gibt tolle equippte Deppen, aber auch die 800 DPS Maschinen die richtige A...löcher sein können. Am Equip kannst du einen Spieler nicht beurteilen und somit alle in eine Schublade stecken
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist einfach, dass jeder Vollhänger mit einem IQ leicht über Zimmertemperatur (mal etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt) es schafft, an sein T7/T7.5 zu kommen und dann glaubt er wäre der Allergrößte.
Ist genauso wie mit S1/S2 für Ehre in den BC-Zeiten. Jeder voll S2-equipte meinte dann, er wäre ein krasser PvP-Roxxor.
Ist eben so, dass die meisten lila Pixel brauchen um dann denken zu können, sie wären die tollsten.

An den TE: einfach auf ingore setzten und nicht mehr mitnehmen.
Am besten schon gar nicht mit randoms raiden - erspart dir den meisten Kummer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (27. April 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst mr" ich hab keine ahnung aber ich reiss meine fresse 30 meter auf"


#
Ich hab auch keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls keine Ahnung, was genau du mir eigentlich mitteilen willst, wenn überhaupt. Und mein Maul reiss ich soweit auf wies mir passt.




> Epic fail ist ein argument


Ist es nicht.
Ein Argument macht wenigstens den Versuch zu überzeugen. Wo du nur krampfhaft versuchst, deine fehlenden Argumente zu verstecken.



> das heisst soviel wie "du hasts verkackt rat nochmal und diesmal bitte richtig"


Ich rate mal: deine Argumente, so du welche hast, sind so bekloppt, dass dus selber eingesehen hast, das es nix bringt, sie zu posten, weil du dich nur selber damit blamierst.

Aber ohne Argumente kannst du hundertmal sagen, dass ich falsch liege, beweisen kannstes eh nich.


----------



## evalux (27. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> vieleicht sollte man mal auf die idee kommen das die leute die "schnell" meckern vieleicht die sind die nicht so viel spielen.
> wenn ich ne harte arbeitswoche habe und freitags abends in nen raid geh um nen bissel spaß zu haben werd ich bei idioten wips schnell sauer ^^


Dann such dir ne Gilde, wos bei Raids keine Idioten-Wipes gibt.

Random und Spass deckt sich selten, ausser man kennt sich.


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. April 2009)

devil-may-care schrieb:


> Meine Priesterin trägt auch T7,5 - obwohl, stimmt gar nicht, die trägt Items, die besser sind. Und? Ich hab tatsächlich keine Lust mit irgendwelchen Pfosten in die 10er zu gehen, die die Taktik nicht drauf haben.
> 
> Oh ja, ich bin "hochnäsig" um Dich zu zitieren. Aber ich darf das auch.
> 
> Ich bin die, die Dir den Arsch rettet, wenn Du mal wieder der DD bist, der zu dumm ist, aus dem AoE raus zu gehen. Ich bin die, die dafür sorgt, dass es kein Wipe wird, wenn Du der Tank bist, der noch denkt Critimmunität bedeutet, dass man 490 Deff hat. *Ich bin die, die Dein unzulängliches Equip ausgleicht, wenn Du als anderer Heiler meinst; "Och, in 10er kann man auch mit grünem Questequip*."


Muahaha, du hältst dich für hochnäsig? Ich halte dich ehrlich gesagt für bescheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... bescheiden in deinen Gedankengängen! Man muss schon einen an der Platte haben, wenn man Leute für zu dumm, unwissen und unzulänglich hält und dennoch mitgeht. Jedes Stück Kupfer Rep-Kosten hast du dir redlich verdient. Bravo!

An den TE:
Ganz ungelegen kommt es dir aber nicht, wenn ein besser equipter Spieler dabei ist, oder? Kein Erfolgsgarant, aber doch vielleicht ganz hilfreich. Und wozu? Etwa um T7,5 zu farmen? Tzztzz, dann bist du ja am Ende selbst so ein aroganter Schnösel... zumindest deinen Verallgemeinerungen nach.

Ja, ich finds auch arogant, wenn jemand nach dem ersten Wipe wortlos - oder schlechtestenfalls mit Flames - abhaut. Ob Rep-Kosten-Geiz ist, schlechte Laune oder die Erkenntnis, dass es mit DIESEM Raid nicht zu schaffen ist - eine kurze, sachliche Begründung wäre vorm Verlassen des Raids wünschenswert.

Manch einem mag nen dickes Mammut unterm Hintern oder T.irgendwas zu Kopfe steigen. Aber alle über einen Kamm zu scheren ist genauso verkehrt wie zu glauben, dass es unter den Blauequipten sowas nicht gäbe.


----------



## Daretina (27. April 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Dann such dir ne Gilde, wos bei Raids keine Idioten-Wipes gibt.
> 
> Random und Spass deckt sich selten, ausser man kennt sich.



das war ein beispiel >.< ich bin in ner guten gilde und habe ulduar 10ner 10 bosse down ^^ also laber nich iwelchen scheiß.


was du machst ist genau das gleiche wie alle die aktiv raiden sind arbeitslos -.-
auch mit rnd kann man viel spaß haben und erfolg haben mein lieber.


----------



## evalux (27. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> ^^ also laber nich iwelchen scheiß.


Inwiefern tu ich das ?



> auch mit rnd kann man viel spaß haben und erfolg haben mein lieber.


Is aber selten. Und dann merkt man sich die Leute, damits beim nächsten Mal nich ganz so random ist.

DAs Ding heisst nicht umsonst "Random" - es bedeutet eben auch dass es total in die Hose gehn kann. Damit muss man rechnen. Oder gar nicht erst Random gehn.


----------



## evalux (27. April 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ganz ungelegen kommt es dir aber nicht, wenn ein besser equipter Spieler dabei ist, oder? Kein Erfolgsgarant, aber doch vielleicht ganz hilfreich. Und wozu? Etwa um T7,5 zu farmen? Tzztzz, dann bist du ja am Ende selbst so ein aroganter Schnösel... zumindest deinen Verallgemeinerungen nach.


Ich glaube vor dem Arrogant-werden-wenn-ich-TWasweisich-habe ist niemand sicher, und manche merkens nicht mal, weil sie nur ihren Lustprinzip folgen. Der Reiz ist gross zu vergessen, dass man mal selbst irgendwann Anfänger war. Is ungefähr so wie wenn man Leute mit PVP an umnatzt und sich drüber aufregt, wenn man mal selber umgenatzt wird, weil man aus Versehen noch PVP an hatte.


----------

